# Geplanten Ryzen-Build abklopfen



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

*Thema ist durch. Vielen Dank an alle, die mir konstruktiv weitergeholfen haben - Dank Euch wurde die Config perfektioniert *

*Danke an (hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen):*
Headcrash
compisucher
IICARUS 
Torben456 
drstoecker 
Flautze
Lichtbringer1

*Zum Thema Geräuschentwicklung AiO-Pumpe + Lüfter*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yJeXOB8kcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



---

Hallo Allerseits,

Mein aktueller PC basiert noch auf einer nun fast schon 7 Jahre alten Platform. In dieser Zeit wurde natürlich nach und nach alles mögliche immer mal wieder aktualisiert, aber so langsam ist das nicht mehr sehr sinnhaft. Allerdings wäre es mal wieder an der Zeit, da aktuelle Spiele in WQHD dann doch nur noch nicht mehr alle bei vollen Details flüssig laufen und dies etwas ist, was ich gerne ich der wenigen Zeit, die ich noch zum zocken habe, genießen würde 

Daher bin ich momentan am überlegen, mir eine neue Kiste zu bauen. Klar: Bald kommen neue GPUs, nächstes Jahr neue, bessere Platformen, aber naja - das ist immer so 

Ich bitte euch daher, meinen unten stehenden, aktuellen Build-Plan einmal kritisch zu zerpflücken. Folgende Kriterien liegen dem Plan zugrunde:

>> Zukunftsbeständigkeit: Mit meinem aktuellen System bin ich 7 Jahre bei Tausch einzelner Komponenten (hauptsächlich neue Grakas, mehr RAM, schnellere/größere SSDs), wenn nötig, gut hingekommen

>>Gaming-Leistung: WQHD @ Max Details sollte auch in aktuellen Titeln bis auf Ausnahmefälle deutlich über 60 FPS, mit 4xMSAA immer noch deutlich über 40 FPS liegen. Limitierend sollte hierbei die GPU sein.

>>Resourcen: Mehr ist mehr. Ich lasse gerne meine regelmäßig verwendeten Programme und Browser-Tabs alle offen  (Standby FTW) - außerdem werde ich keinen Spinning-Rust mehr verbauen!

>>Anwendungs-Leistung: Manchmal nutze ich das System für den Betrieb mehrerer VMs sowie zur Entwicklung oder Medienbearbeitung. Dafür sollten genug Kapazitäten vorhanden sein um nicht ausgebremst zu werden.

>>Emissionen und Wertigkeit: Das Ding soll nicht unnötig laut sein und klappern soll auch nix!

Vor diesem Hintergrund nun der aktuelle Build-Plan mit bitte um etwaige Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Konfigurationsalternativen (jeweils bitte mit Begründung). Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!!!

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3400, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3400C16D-32GTZ) (ja, ich brauche wirklich 32 GB RAM )
MB: ASRock X470 Taichi (90-MXB7J0-A0UAYZ)
GPU: Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X3 Ultra, 11GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DP (C108T3-1SDN-Q6MNX)
SSD: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, M.2 (MZ-V7E1T0BW)
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 (11446)
FAN: 3x Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm (NF-A12x25) (als Ersatz für die beim CPU-Kühler mitgelieferten)
FAN: EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3, 140mm (84000000150) (als Ersatz für den mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter)
CASE: Fractal Design Define R6 Blackout TG, Glasfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BKO-TG)
PSU: Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 750W ATX 2.4 (SSR-750GD2)

*Bisheriges Feedback:
*
Netzteil: 550W würden reichen, ja, aber außerhalb des Effizienz-Sweetspot. Daher 650W. Aufgrund MB-Wechsel zu board mit extra 4-Pin Anschluss ist aber das 750W Modell von Nöten (dem 650er fehlt der Anschluss)

RAM: Ja, es gibt billigere. Aber ich möchte möglichst hohe Leistung mit möglichst wenig Aufwand und das bitte stabil, ohne dass ich ewig rumfummeln muss.

SSD: Ja, der Unterschied zu einer SATA SSD ist für mich deutlich zu spüren.

AiO: Es ist keine Asetek und laut Tests liegt die Kühlleistung über NH-D15 - bei Silentbetrieb sogar deutlich!


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

Die Config sieht an sich ganz gut aus. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Dennoch:

Die GTX 1080 ist ja eine starke Karte aber...


luxifer schrieb:


> >>Gaming-Leistung: WQHD @ Max Details sollte auch in aktuellen Titeln bis auf Ausnahmefälle deutlich über 60 FPS, mit 4xMSAA immer noch deutlich über 40 FPS liegen. Limitierend sollte hierbei die GPU sein.


... ich weiß nicht ob bei diesen Ansprüchen eine GTX 1080 *Ti *nicht besser wäre. Falls das Budget reicht.


----------



## TheLukay (19. Juni 2018)

Statt einer AiO-Kühlung würde ich lieber ein Noctua NH-D15 oder einen Dark Rock Pro 4 nehmen, die kühlen genauso gut, sind vermutlich leiser(da keine Pumpe) und brauchen keine extra lüfter, da dort schon so ziemlich das beste drauf ist.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juni 2018)

Komme mit meiner GTX 1080 z. B. bei FarCry5 mit WHQD auf 50-60 FPS (also grenzwertig zu den Anforderungen) bei alles auf Ultra und bin im GPU Limit angekommen, trotz relativ alter CPU Xeon 1231V3.
= GTX 1080ti überlegen...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

Das Thema hatten wir grade in meinem Thread. Ist allerdings schwierig zu beantworten.

Grundsätzlich würde dein Rechner in dieser Konfiguration laufen, allerdings brauchst du kein 650 watt netzteil. Ein 550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de wäre eine bessere Wahl. Zum Ram...Nur 2 RAM Bänke zu belegen wäre meiner Meinung nach sinvoller. Mainboard: Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung allerdings könntest du dir noch einmal die anderen x470 boards anschauen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Juni 2018)

Ich würde so ziemloch alles anders machen
Brauchst Du wirklich die teuren (zugegeben sehr guten) FlareX? >Sparpotential
Das MB ist ok, aber ich würde eher zum ASRock X470 Master SLI AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel | Mindfactory.de greifen.
Für was eine 970 EVO? Für knapp nen Hunni weniger, bekommt man eine 1000GB Crucial MX500 M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD4) - M.2 SSDs | Mindfactory.de. Denn Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der EVO wirst Du in der Regel nicht wahrnehmen.
CPU-Kühler: der bereits genannte DR4, oder Brocken 3 oder Olymp. Der 2700X ist nicht so schwer zu kühlen, wie ein 8700K.
Das ganze gesparte Geld besser in eine 1080ti gesteckt (siehe Headcrash)
Und dazu das von Lichtbringer1 empfohlene BQ.
Case halte ich mich raus, da ich die Fractals nicht mag.
Gruß T.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Config sieht an sich ganz gut aus. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Dennoch:
> 
> Die GTX 1080 ist ja eine starke Karte aber...
> 
> ... ich weiß nicht ob bei diesen Ansprüchen eine GTX 1080 *Ti *nicht besser wäre. Falls das Budget reicht.





compisucher schrieb:


> Komme mit meiner GTX 1080 z. B. bei FarCry5 mit WHQD auf 50-60 FPS (also grenzwertig zu den Anforderungen) bei alles auf Ultra und bin im GPU Limit angekommen, trotz relativ alter CPU Xeon 1231V3.
> = GTX 1080ti überlegen...


Ja, habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber das wäre schon noch mal ein deutlicher Aufpreis. Die von mir gewählte 1080 ist aufgrund ihres starken OC in Tests ca. 10% schneller als eine Standard-1080. Habe mir aufgrund der Preisdifferenz die 1080ti nicht so genau angeschaut, aber sehe gerade, dass das schon noch ein deutlicher Sprung wäre. Hm. Muss ich mir mal überlegen. 



TheLukay schrieb:


> Statt einer AiO-Kühlung würde ich lieber ein Noctua NH-D15 oder einen Dark Rock Pro 4 nehmen, die kühlen genauso gut, sind vermutlich leiser(da keine Pumpe) und brauchen keine extra lüfter, da dort schon so ziemlich das beste drauf ist.


Diese AiO soll laut diversen tests eine sehr unauffällige Pumpe haben und sorry, aber ein 360er Radiator kühlt mehr weg als jeder Luftkühler. Außerdem war mein Gedanke, dass Wasser wesentlich träger ist und somit Lastspitzen besser aufnehmen kann wodurch die CPU länger und höher Boosten sollte. Außerdem habe ich so noch mehr als genug Reserven für die Zukunft. Zu bedenken ist auch: Die von dir genannten Kühler wiegen beide über ein kilo! Kann man sagen was man will, aber die Scherkräfte, die die aufs Board auch im Stand und auch mit Backplate ausüben, können der Haltbarkeit nicht zuträglich sein - geschweige denn, wenn doch mal eine dynamische Belastung dazu kommt.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir grade in meinem Thread. Ist allerdings schwierig zu beantworten.
> 
> Grundsätzlich würde dein Rechner in dieser Konfiguration laufen, allerdings brauchst du kein 650 watt netzteil. Ein 550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de wäre eine bessere Wahl. Zum Ram...Nur 2 RAM Bänke zu belegen wäre meiner Meinung nach sinvoller. Mainboard: Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung allerdings könntest du dir noch einmal die anderen x470 boards anschauen.


Also mein Rechenweg war folgender:
230W GPU PT +
105W CPU TDP +
50W MB und Komponenten
= 385W / 0,85 (NT Effizienz mit Puffer)
= 453W / 0,7 (Effizienz-Sweetspot NT-Auslastung)
= 650W

Da bin ich voll im grünen Bereich und hab zur Not sogar noch ein paar Reserven. Beim Wechsel auf eine 1080ti mit 280W PT würde ich entsprechend sogar auf 750W gehen.

Was den RAM angeht wäre mir das tatsächlich auch lieber, aber es gibt schlicht keine 16GB Module mit den Taktraten UND Timings und auch die, die nur die Taktrate liefern, sind sehr wenige und haben alle nur ein bestimmtes Intel-Board auf ihrer QVL. Und da ich keine Lust habe, ominöse Stabilitätsprobleme zu Debuggen, bis ich rausfinde, dass der Speichercontroller mit dem großen OC-RAM nicht klar kommt, fällt ein Experimentieren da für mich weg. Zumal: 16GB Module sind eigentlich immer Double Ranked, was dem Ryzen MC auch nicht zuträglich ist - schon gar nicht im Mem-OC.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

AMD Sockel AM4 mit Hersteller: ASRock/ASUS/Gigabyte, Chipsatz-Modell: X470, Grafik: DisplayPort 1.2 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  es haben nur drei Boards einen Displayport 1.2 Anschluss??? Wo soll man dann einen 1440p 144hz Monitor anschließen


----------



## compisucher (19. Juni 2018)

Du meinst dual-ranked?
Sollen fürn Ryzen aber ganz gut sein...
Da gäbe es einen P/L Tipp für sauschnelle Teile, auch in der aktuellen PCGH 07/2018 angetestet:
Patriot Viper 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 ab €'*'174,37 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland = 174 €

Schätze, die bringen mehr als die von dir herausgesuchten und sind fast 50 € günstiger...


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich würde so ziemloch alles anders machen


Das ist OK 


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Brauchst Du wirklich die teuren (zugegeben sehr guten) FlareX? >Sparpotential


Ja. Ich hätte gerne viel und schnellen RAM und da man überall liest, dass der Ryzen MC in Vollbestückung und zusätzlichem OC gerne etwas wählerisch ist, ist die Vorselektion dieser Module für mich ein immenser Mehrwert. Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust ominöse Stabilitätsprobleme zu debuggen.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Das MB ist ok, aber ich würde eher zum ASRock X470 Master SLI AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel | Mindfactory.de greifen.


Warum?



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Für was eine 970 EVO? Für knapp nen Hunni weniger, bekommt man eine 1000GB Crucial MX500 M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD4) - M.2 SSDs | Mindfactory.de. Denn Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der EVO wirst Du in der Regel nicht wahrnehmen.


Ich hab an Laptops schon mit PCIe4x SSDs gearbeitet - also auch mit wesentlich langsamerem RAM und langsamerer CPU und da war für mich der unterschied zu ner SATA SSD schon deutlich spürbar. Daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass der unterschied noch deutlicher Spürbar ist, wenn der Rest der Platform nicht mehr so stark limitiert.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> CPU-Kühler: der bereits genannte DR4, oder Brocken 3 oder Olymp. Der 2700X ist nicht so schwer zu kühlen, wie ein 8700K.
> Das ganze gesparte Geld besser in eine 1080ti gesteckt (siehe Headcrash)
> Und dazu das von Lichtbringer1 empfohlene BQ.
> Case halte ich mich raus, da ich die Fractals nicht mag.
> Gruß T.


Der Boost im 2700X skaliert durch XFR2 / PB2 mit der Kühlung. Und wie gesagt: Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie jemand über ein Kilo schwere Kühler an sein MB hängen will... Die ti wäre auch so drin - mir war der Leistungsunterschied nur nicht so bewusst und jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, ob der mir den Aufpreis wert ist


----------



## compisucher (19. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> AMD Sockel AM4 mit Hersteller: ASRock/ASUS/Gigabyte, Chipsatz-Modell: X470, Grafik: DisplayPort 1.2 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  es haben nur drei Boards einen Displayport 1.2 Anschluss??? Wo soll man dann einen 1440p 144hz Monitor anschließen



Die Z370 Bretter haben m. W. auch alle nur Displayport 1.2


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Z370 Bretter haben m. W. auch alle nur Displayport 1.2



Es ging darum dass 95% der x470 bretter nur hdmi anschlüsse haben und man somit keinen 144hz 1440p monitor anschließen kann. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich ein Board für teures Geld kauft und noch nichtmal den Monitor anschließen kann.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du meinst dual-ranked?
> Sollen fürn Ryzen aber ganz gut sein...
> Da gäbe es einen P/L Tipp für sauschnelle Teile, auch in der aktuellen PCGH 07/2018 angetestet:
> Patriot Viper 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 ab €'*'174,37 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland = 174 €
> ...


Ja, meine ich, sorry 

Okay, das war mir nicht bewusst. Ich hab nur immer wieder gelesen, dass Dual Ranked Speicher nicht so hoch takten. Eine kurze Google Suche hat einen reddit-Thread hervorgebracht, indem nun gesagt wird, dass DR einer gewissen geschwindigkeit und latenz die selbe performance wie SR einer höheren Geschwindigkeit und niedrigeren latenz hat, allerdings die IF im Ryzen mit 1/2 der RAM-Taktes läuft und man daher eigentlich auch einen hohen RAM-Takt haben will. 

Das macht es jetzt nicht unbedingt einfacher


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> AMD Sockel AM4 mit Hersteller: ASRock/ASUS/Gigabyte, Chipsatz-Modell: X470, Grafik: DisplayPort 1.2 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  es haben nur drei Boards einen Displayport 1.2 Anschluss??? Wo soll man dann einen 1440p 144hz Monitor anschließen


An der Grafikkarte?


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es ging darum dass 95% der x470 bretter nur hdmi anschlüsse haben und man somit keinen 144hz 1440p monitor anschließen kann. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich ein Board für teures Geld kauft und noch nichtmal den Monitor anschließen kann.


soweit ich weiß, sollen die auf ryzen 2nd gen auch hdmi 2.0 können, was das dann wieder kann... aber wozu willst du einen monitor ans board anschließen?


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Danke an alle, die Denkanstöße zum Thema RAM gegeben haben. Habe diesen jetzt getauscht gegen G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3400, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3400C16D-32GTZ). Ist zwar DR und "nur" CL16, aber das ist für 3400MHz schon ziemlich ordentlich und sollte wesentlich schneller sein als der vorher angedachte SR. Außerdem werden so nur 2 Module benötigt, was hoffentlich der Stabilität zuträglich ist. Leider ist die QVL für den RAM sehr dürftig, aber sollte er Probleme machen kann ich den ja immer noch innerhalb von 2 Wochen problemlos tauschen.

DANKE!

Edit: der RAM ist laut diesem Reddit-Thread auch basierend auf Samsung B-Dies - das war mir an der Stelle dann doch noch wichtig  Daher auch dieser, auch wenn es noch ein paar unwesentlich billigere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es ging darum dass 95% der x470 bretter nur hdmi anschlüsse haben und man somit keinen 144hz 1440p monitor anschließen kann. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich ein Board für teures Geld kauft und noch nichtmal den Monitor anschließen kann.



Ach sooo, tja das stimmt, die derzeit kaufbaren x470 sind ausstattungstechnisch jetzt wirklich keine Weltwunder, selbst die Ausstattung der Hochpreisigen entspricht eher den (oberen) Mittelklassemodellen der Z370-Serie.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, sollen die auf ryzen 2nd gen auch hdmi 2.0 können, was das dann wieder kann... aber wozu willst du einen monitor ans board anschließen?



Ach stimmt. Man schließt den Monitor ja an die Grafikkarte an....Wenn man die letzten 2 Tage hauptsächlich auf Geizhals unterwegs ist und Boards und RAM vergleicht, vergisst man schon mal die Grafikkarte. In diesem Punkt ist Intel einfacher aber Intel will ich nicht unterstützen.

@RAM 
B-dies sind merklich teurer, dafür dass diese nicht wesentlich schneller sind.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach sooo, tja das stimmt, die derzeit kaufbaren x470 sind ausstattungstechnisch jetzt wirklich keine Weltwunder, selbst die Ausstattung der Hochpreisigen entspricht eher den (oberen) Mittelklassemodellen der Z370-Serie.


liegt das nicht auch an der sehr begrenzten Anzahl PCIe-Lanes bei Ryzen?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> liegt das nicht auch an der sehr begrenzten Anzahl PCIe-Lanes bei Ryzen?



Fehler meinerseits. Die Ausstattung der meisten Boards ist 1a. Es gibt leider immer wieder Ausnahmen aber grundsätzlich sind die Spawa Kühler und die USB Anschlussmöglichkeiten Top. Ich hätte nur vergessen dass es Grafikkarten gibt....Das kommt davon, wenn man nur nach CPUs Boards und RAM sucht und sich nicht entscheiden kann, welchen RAM und welches Board man nimmt.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> @RAM
> B-dies sind merklich teurer, dafür dass diese nicht wesentlich schneller sind.


Also nachdem was man findet, erreichen die ohne Klimmzüge am Ryzen MC deutlich höhere, stabile Taktraten als andere Speicherchips. Wie gesagt: Ich hätte gerne möglichst hohe und stabile Speicherperformance ohne ewig rumfummeln zu müssen - das ist mir den Aufpreis an dieser Stelle wert... denn die Einsparung hab ich spätestens nach 1-2 Stunden "Ausfall" durch RAM-induzierte Instabilität verloren... und meistens diagnostiziert man sowas ja dann doch etwas länger - ich rede hier ja nicht von einem bluescreen beim booten, sondern subtileren problemen, auf die ich einfach keine lust mehr hab


----------



## Flautze (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Also mein Rechenweg war folgender:
> 230W GPU PT +
> 105W CPU TDP +
> 50W MB und Komponenten
> ...



Ich meine, dass dein Rechenweg falsch ist. Wenn man ein NT 550W hat, dann ist 550W die Leistung, die den Komponenten zur Verfügung steht, und nicht das, was aus der Steckdose gezogen wird. Bei 85% Effizienz würde ein 550W Netzeil eben die 650W aus der Steckdose ziehen (wenn es voll ausgelastet ist).

Du kommst also auf 385W, mit Puffer 0,7 wärst du genau bei 550W, was dann wiederum an der Steckdose gemessen deine 650W wären. Somit wäre ein 550W Netzteil optimal - nach deinen Vorgaben (0,7 Sweetspot).

Steinigt mich, falls ich hier schund erzähle.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Flautze schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass der Weg falsch ist. Wenn ein NT 550W hat, dann ist das die Leistung, die den Komponenten zur Verfügung steht, und nicht das, was aus der Steckdose gezogen wird. Bei 85% Effizienz würde ein 550W Netzeil eben die 650W aus der Steckdose ziehen (wenn es voll ausgelastet ist).
> 
> Du kommst also auf 385W, mit Puffer 0,7 wärst du genau bei 550W, was dann wiederum an der Steckdose gemessen deine 650W wären. Somit wäre ein 550W Netzteil optimal - nach deinen Vorgaben (0,7 Sweetspot).
> 
> Steinigt mich, falls ich hier schund erzähle.


stimmt - danke für's aufzeigen dieses denkfehlers 

das heißt im umkehrschluss, dass für die 1080ti mit 280pt 650W rauch reichen


----------



## Flautze (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> das heißt im umkehrschluss, dass für die 1080ti mit 280pt 650W rauch reichen


du hast dich hier vertippt oder (650 statt 550)?


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Flautze schrieb:


> du hast dich hier vertippt oder (650 statt 550)?


Nein. (280+105+50)/0,7=621


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Nein. (280+105+50)/0,7=621



Das 550 Watt Netzteil schafft das auch. Das 650er hat 2 Kabel zu viel soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, sollen die auf ryzen 2nd gen auch hdmi 2.0 können, was das dann wieder kann... aber wozu willst du einen monitor ans board anschließen?



ohne apu bekommste eh kein Bild und warum sollte eine apu 144hz liefern?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ohne apu bekommste eh kein Bild und warum sollte eine apu 144hz liefern?



Habe ich oben schon erklärt....Ich habe die Grafikkarte vergessen aber wieso sollte eine apu keine 144hz liefern?


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das 550 Watt Netzteil schafft das auch. Das 650er hat 2 Kabel zu viel soweit ich das gelesen habe.


Ja, schafft es. Ist damit aber außerhalb des Effizienzmaximums und Reserven hab ich dann auch keine mehr. Zumal die 105W maximale TDP des Prozessors "nur" die Wärmeverlustleistung ist, was natürlich weniger ist, als die tatsächlich aufgenommene, elektrische Leistung - sonst wär's ne Glühbirne


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Habe ich oben schon erklärt....Ich habe die Grafikkarte vergessen aber wieso sollte eine apu keine 144hz liefern?



Weil die Grafik nicht genug Leistung hat 144fps auf den Monitor zu zaubern. Sicher kannste du den anschließen aber das macht dann keinen großen Unterschied zu einem Monitor zb mit nur 60hz.
vllt ging das noch mit pillepalle/alten spielen aber bei aktuellen sieht es düster aus selbst wenn alles runtergefahren wird an Details.
hatte das Szenario selbst vor kurzem deshalb weis ich das, war aber aus anderen gründen weshalb ich das Setup so hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Diese AiO soll laut diversen tests eine sehr unauffällige Pumpe haben und sorry, aber ein 360er Radiator kühlt mehr weg als jeder Luftkühler. Außerdem war mein Gedanke, dass Wasser wesentlich träger ist und somit Lastspitzen besser aufnehmen kann wodurch die CPU länger und höher Boosten sollte. Außerdem habe ich so noch mehr als genug Reserven für die Zukunft. Zu bedenken ist auch: Die von dir genannten Kühler wiegen beide über ein kilo! Kann man sagen was man will, aber die Scherkräfte, die die aufs Board auch im Stand und auch mit Backplate ausüben, können der Haltbarkeit nicht zuträglich sein - geschweige denn, wenn doch mal eine dynamische Belastung dazu kommt.


Die großen Luftkühler wiegen zwar schon einiges, machen jedoch bezüglich dem Gewicht dem Mainboard nichts aus.
Die Backlpate verteilt und nimmt hier das Gewicht Problemlos auf. Ein PC mit solch einem Kühler hält genau wie andere eine Ewigkeit.

Hatte selbst Jahre lang solch ein Kühler verbaut, mein Sohn hat heute immer noch ein EKL Alpenföhn K2 verbaut und meine Tochter einen EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner.
Beide Systeme sind seit 2014 aufgebaut und laufen Täglich fast den ganzen Tag.

Ein 360er Radiator kühlt schon gut, da hast du nicht unrecht.
Ein Freund von mir hat da nach einem Umbau mit solch einem Radiator (AIO) etwa 10°C CPU-Temperatur weniger gehabt.
Jedoch stimmt deine Aussage nicht, denn das Wasser reagiert zwar schon etwas träge, jedoch wird es nach einer bestimmten Zeit trotzdem seine höchst Temperatur erreichen, so dass du dadurch keine Temperaturvorteile hast.

Ich habe in meinem System einen 250ml AGB und insgesamt 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit drin und spätestens nach 30-45 min hat sich das Kühlwasser so aufgeheizt das ich durch die Füllmenge keinerlei Vorteile mehr habe. Ohne meinem externen Mora, also nur mit den intern verbauten Komponente hätte ich nur ca. 700-800 ml Kühlflüssigkeit drin und das ist immer noch mehr als was in einer AIO als Kühlflüssigkeit vorhanden ist. Intern habe ich einen 420er + 240er Radiator und einen 250ml AGB + die zwei Kühler verbaut.

In diesem Sinn hast du durch das träge reagieren des Kühlwasser nach etwa 15-30min keinerlei Vorteile mehr.

Aber mit einer Wasserkühlung hast du kein schweren Kühler verbaut und Optisch sieht es auch besser aus.
Mit meinem EKL K2 konnte ich nie die Grafikkarte ausbauen ohne zuvor den CPU-Kühler ausbauen zu müssen, da ich an die Verriegelung der Grafikkarte mit eingebautem Kühler nicht dran kam.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Weil die Grafik nicht genug Leistung hat 144fps auf den Monitor zu zaubern. Sicher kannste du den anschließen aber das macht dann keinen großen Unterschied zu einem Monitor zb mit nur 60hz.
> vllt ging das noch mit pillepalle/alten spielen aber bei aktuellen sieht es düster aus selbst wenn alles runtergefahren wird an Details.


also ehrlich gesagt sind auch im 2d-betrieb 144hz angenehmer als 60hz - und da schafft das auch eine igp


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> also ehrlich gesagt sind auch im 2d-betrieb 144hz angenehmer als 60hz - und da schafft das auch eine igp


Apu nicht igpu, was ist daran angenehmer?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Apu nicht igpu, was ist daran angenehmer?



Bei 144hz ruckelt der Mauszeiger nicht so stark und das Screen Tearing ist nur sehr schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## eXquisite (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Diese AiO soll laut diversen tests eine sehr unauffällige Pumpe haben und sorry, aber ein 360er Radiator kühlt mehr weg als jeder Luftkühler. Außerdem war mein Gedanke, dass Wasser wesentlich träger ist und somit Lastspitzen besser aufnehmen kann wodurch die CPU länger und höher Boosten sollte. Außerdem habe ich so noch mehr als genug Reserven für die Zukunft. Zu bedenken ist auch: Die von dir genannten Kühler wiegen beide über ein kilo! Kann man sagen was man will, aber die Scherkräfte, die die aufs Board auch im Stand und auch mit Backplate ausüben, können der Haltbarkeit nicht zuträglich sein - geschweige denn, wenn doch mal eine dynamische Belastung dazu kommt.
> .



Bullshit! Jede AIO ist Mist, du hast mit ner LuKü zwangsweise mehr Leistung als mit nem 360ger außer die Pumpe ist bei 100% und dann hast du zwangsweise eine lautere Pumpe als jeder LuKü mit Eloop / Silent Wings.

Das mit der Haltbarkeit ist auch völliger Quatsch - Sabertooth seit 2010 mit 3KG Kühler auf jeder LAN gewesen da passiert garnichts - dass man sowas aus den Fingern ziehen muss um ne WaKü schön zu reden...

Man kann sich alles natürlich schön reden oder positiv auslegen aber Leistungs und Kühlungstechnisch ist ein Luftkühler einfach besser - wenn du es nicht glaubst bestell dir beides und teste selber!

Ich baue WaKüs für Freunde ein weil die auch sowas haben wollen und dann muss ich die immer wieder nach n paar Monaten auf E-Bay setzen - keinScheiß... von folgenden Produkten bzw. am besten gleich Herstellern solltest du Abstand halten:
H100i
Kraken X62
Silent Loop
Lepa sonst was

Hatte selber mal die H100i drin und die Dinger sind der größte Treppenwitz der PC Geschichte und das mit den 10°C weniger will ich sehen, bei mir waren die WaKüs meißt gleich warm mit voller Pumpen und Lüfterdrehzahl und mehr Lautstärke als n DRP2.

http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-d15-versus-closed-loop-liquid-coolers/temp-load.jpg
http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-d15-versus-closed-loop-liquid-coolers/noise-load.jpg

Und das mit der aufgeräumten Optik ist genauso quatsch weil man mehrere Kabel zur Pumpe führen muss - ist natürlich Subjektiv aber sieht rein Kabeltechnisch genauso kacke aus.

Gruß


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die großen Luftkühler wiegen zwar schon einiges, machen jedoch bezüglich dem Gewicht dem Mainboard nichts aus.
> Die Backlpate verteilt und nimmt hier das Gewicht Problemlos auf. Ein PC mit solch einem Kühler hält genau wie andere eine Ewigkeit.
> 
> Hatte selbst Jahre lang solch ein Kühler verbaut, mein Sohn hat heute immer noch ein EKL Alpenföhn K2 verbaut und meine Tochter einen EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner.
> Beide Systeme sind seit 2014 aufgebaut und laufen Täglich fast den ganzen Tag.


Hm. Wie gesagt geht es mir auch um die möglichen dynamischen Lasten - die sollten zwar nie Auftreten, aber "sollte" ist halt trotzdem der Konjunktiv 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein 360er Radiator kühlt schon gut, da hast du nicht unrecht.
> Ein Freund von mir hat da nach einem Umbau mit solch einem Radiator (AIO) etwa 10°C CPU-Temperatur weniger gehabt.
> Jedoch stimmt deine Aussage nicht, denn das Wasser reagiert zwar schon etwas träge, jedoch wird es nach einer bestimmten Zeit trotzdem seine höchst Temperatur erreichen, so dass du dadurch keine Temperaturvorteile hast.
> 
> ...


Gelten deine Angaben für Gaming-Workloads oder synthetische Volllast? Bei letzterer würde mir das einleuchten - die ist aber im Alltag irrelevant. Bei "normaler" Hochlast z.B. durch Gaming würde ich aber bei ausreichend dimensioniertem Radiator und Luftdurchsatz durch selben davon ausgehen, dass ich über die Zeit mehr Wärmeenergie fortschaffen kann, als anfällt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber mit einer Wasserkühlung hast du kein schweren Kühler verbaut und Optisch sieht es auch besser aus.
> Mit meinem EKL K2 konnte ich nie die Grafikkarte ausbauen ohne zuvor den CPU-Kühler ausbauen zu müssen, da ich an die Verriegelung der Grafikkarte mit eingebautem Kühler nicht dran kam.


Ja, das mit dem schweren CPU-Kühler kommt hinzu - dass die Optik aufgeräumter ist, ist natürlich ein netter Bonus. Zumal diese AiO nicht wesentlich teurer ist, als einer dieser High-End-Monster-Luftkühler


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Bullshit! Jede AIO ist Mist, du hast mit ner LuKü zwangsweise mehr Leistung als mit nem 360ger außer die Pumpe ist bei 100% und dann hast du zwangsweise eine lautere Pumpe als jeder LuKü mit Eloop / Silent Wings.
> 
> Das mit der Haltbarkeit ist auch völliger Quatsch - Sabertooth seit 2010 mit 3KG Kühler auf jeder LAN gewesen da passiert garnichts - dass man sowas aus den Fingern ziehen muss um ne WaKü schön zu reden...
> 
> ...


Wow.  Keine Verallgemeinerungen, keine anekdotischen Beweise, physikalisch solide Untermauerung und Einklang mit gängigen Testergebnissen verschiedenster, renomierter Veröffentlichungen. Du hast mich überzeugt... Oh... moment ... 

Wenigstens taucht die AiO meiner Wahl nicht auf deiner Negativliste auf


----------



## eXquisite (19. Juni 2018)

Ich muss hier nichts belegen - Links sind übrigens unten dran - die erstbesten von Google - ich spreche hier eine Warnung vor "Gaming Abzock Produkten" aus denn mit vernünftiger Kühlung hat das nichts zu tun. 

Ich dachte mit 17 auch mal, dass das "cool" wäre - wie gesagt hatte die H100i, in dem Alter ist einem das eben egal ob der Kram technisch ein Totalausfall ist, solange es cool aussieht und du wirst selber merken, dass du mehr Nachteile als Vorteile mit dem Gerät haben wirst. 

Geh lieber essen von der Kohle, du wirst mir danken.

Und hier nochmal n Thread wo man meinen damaligen Rechner sieht: [Review] MSI Radeon R9 290X Lightning

Corsair SP120 und AF140 - ach was alle Lüfter von denen sind übrigens auch Kernschrott - und das ist nicht zu drastisch formuliert.

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (19. Juni 2018)

Möchte es nicht ganz so drastisch wie der Kollege eXquisite ausdrücken, doch vom Prinzip her hat er schon recht.
Kenne spontan keine auch wirklich gut verbaute (nein, nicht von mir ) AiO WaKü, die unter Last tatsächlich leiser ist als ein wirklich guter Lüftkühler - eher im Gegenteil.

Für mich hat eine WaKü, und hier durchaus berechtigt, eher was mit Optik und Bastlerdrang zu tun und dann ist man sehr schnell bei einer sehr teuren custom Wakü.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich muss hier nichts belegen - Links sind übrigens unten dran - die erstbesten von Google - ich spreche hier eine Warnung vor "Gaming Abzock Produkten" aus denn mit vernünftiger Kühlung hat das nichts zu tun.


Und ich muss nichts ungeprüft glauben. Ich habe explizit um Begründungen gebeten, weil ich mir ein besseres Bild machen können und dabei etwas lernen will. Auf Basis von unbegründeten, persönlichen Meinungen ist mir das aber nicht möglich.


----------



## Torben456 (19. Juni 2018)

Also eine AiO war noch nie das gelbe vom Ei, wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich mir eine Custom Wakü zusammenschustern, macht Freude und lässt sich individuell den eigenen Ansprüchen anpassen.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Möchte es nicht ganz so drastisch wie der Kollege eXquisite ausdrücken, doch vom Prinzip her hat er schon recht.
> Kenne spontan keine auch wirklich gut verbaute (nein, nicht von mir ) AiO WaKü, die unter Last tatsächlich leiser ist als ein wirklich guter Lüftkühler - eher im Gegenteil.



Dass die Lüfter auch dieser AiO unter Volllast Brüllaffen sind ist mir auch klar - deswegen werden die ja sofort getauscht.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juni 2018)

Es sind nicht zwangsweise die Propeller, mir persönlich gehen die Pumpengeräusche auf den Keks.
Und hey, welche Pumpe eine AiO macht spätestens nach ein paar Monaten keine Geräusche?
Klar kommen jetzt 10 Posts meine aber nicht, aber die anderen 1000  schweigen...


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es sind nicht zwangsweise die Propeller, mir persönlich gehen die Pumpengeräusche auf den Keks.
> Und hey, welche Pumpe eine AiO macht spätestens nach ein paar Monaten keine Geräusche?
> Klar kommen jetzt 10 Posts meine aber nicht, aber die anderen 1000  schweigen...


Wie gesagt: Die Pumpe dieses Modells soll laut verschiedenen professionellen und Amateur-Tests unter 12V noch relativ leise sein - unter 7V selbst in stillen Umgebungen nahezu unhörbar. Hier waren es tatsächlich die Lüfter, die gegen 100% sehr laut werden. Dazu ist das Case, was ich ausgesucht habe, schallgedämmt. Die Graka geht laut Tests unter Volllast auf ca. 45dB und wird damit wohl wesentlich lauter sein. Was das alles angeht, würde ich auch keine Custom WaKü mit Einbeziehung der Graka bevorzugen, aber den Nerv, auf einer neuen, knapp 800 Euro teuren Graka den Kühler zu tauschen, hab ich nicht  Plus natürlich nochmal Mehrkosten für die gesamte Wakü.

Falls mir die Pumpgeräusche wider erwarten doch auf den Nerv gehen, kann ich zur Not das Ding immer noch zurückgeben - aber im zweifel erstmal für den Angeklagten


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Juni 2018)

Worauf hier bei dem ganzen Diskutieren über Wakü oder Lüffi keiner eingeht, ist zum 1. Bei AIO keine Kühlung von Mainboardkomponenten und RAMs und 2. Auswirkungen auf den Airflow im Case. Ich hatte mal 2012 eine TT3.0 (damals sogar von PCGH als recht gut getestet). Bin nach einem knappen Jahr wieder auf Luft umgestiegen und seither auch überzeugter "Luftfetischist"  
3. Wasser im PC kann bei Defekten seeeehr spannend werden.
Ausgenommen bei Leuten, die wissen, wie man eine vernünftige Custom-Wakü aufbaut und wartet.
Gruß T.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Worauf hier bei dem ganzen Diskutieren über Wakü oder Lüffi keiner eingeht, ist zum 1. Bei AIO keine Kühlung von Mainboardkomponenten und RAMs und 2. Auswirkungen auf den Airflow im Case. Ich hatte mal 2012 eine TT3.0 (damals sogar von PCGH als recht gut getestet). Bin nach einem knappen Jahr wieder auf Luft umgestiegen und seither auch überzeugter "Luftfetischist"
> 3. Wasser im PC kann bei Defekten seeeehr spannend werden.
> Ausgenommen bei Leuten, die wissen, wie man eine vernünftige Custom-Wakü aufbaut und wartet.
> Gruß T.


Das ist korrekt und das hab ich bedacht. Airflow im Case ist wichtig - und dafür gibts Gehäuselüfter. Prinzipiell stellt sich hier, ob AiO oder Custom, eher die Frage, ob man bereits im Case aufgewärmte Luft durch den Radiator jagen will, oder die durch den Radiator aufgewärmte Luft durchs Case. 

Was Wasser im PC angeht, hab ich bei ner AiO mit 5 Jahren Garantie ehrlichgesagt weniger Sorgen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Juni 2018)

Garantie ist ja immer schön und gut, aber den Ärger und die Lauferei hast Du trotzdem.
Für mich war beim PC-Bau immer 3 Dinge wichtig: 1 Risikominimierung und 2 Sweetspot und 3 Zuverlässigkeit.
Gruß T.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Garantie ist ja immer schön und gut, aber den Ärger und die Lauferei hast Du trotzdem.
> Für mich war beim PC-Bau immer 3 Dinge wichtig: 1 Risikominimierung und 2 Sweetspot und 3 Zuverlässigkeit.
> Gruß T.


So ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Ich erachte allerdings das Risiko eines >1kg Kühlers für höher als das einer undichten AiO. Je nachdem womit Alphacool seine AiO befüllt, ist das Kühlmittel nicht elektrisch leitfähig - leider geben die das nicht an. Und um eine moderne CPU den Hitzetod sterben zu lassen, muss man sich schon recht bemühen  Ich traue dem Hersteller da einfach mal ein bischen was zu, weil die eine gängige Größe im Bereich von Flüssig- und anderen Kühlungen sind... nicht nur im PC, sondern auch im Industriebereich. Und unglückliche Materialfehler, auch nach längerer Zeit, können bei allen Komponenten auftreten - ist also kein Argument. Beispielsweise kann ein Fehler in der Netzteilsteuerung auch Komponenten grillen.

So hast Du mehr Angst vor einem Leck in der WaKü und ich hab mehr Angst vor Mikrofrakturen im PCB des Mainboards durch hohe statische Scherkräfte und mögliche, sehr hohe dynamische Scherkräfte durch sehr schwere CPU-Kühler mit ähnlicher Leistung  Mal von Geschmäckern bei der Optik abgesehen


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Hm. Wie gesagt geht es mir auch um die möglichen dynamischen Lasten - die sollten zwar nie Auftreten, aber "sollte" ist halt trotzdem der Konjunktiv


Möchte jetzt nicht näher darauf eingehen, aber ich bin mal mit meinem Rechner gestürzt und konnte ihn zum Glück noch auf dem Sofa werfen damit er nicht mit mir zusammen auf die Glasplatte des Wohnzimmertisch knallt. Der Tisch hat den Aufrall nicht überlebt, die Glasplatte blieb heil, aber einer der Metallfüsse ist an der Schweissnaht gerissen. Hatte dann auch Sorgen wegen dem großem Kühler und meinem Rechner. Ist aber nichts passiert, nur die Halteklammern der zwei Lüfter von meinem EKL K2 was ich zu der Zeit noch verbaut hatte hatten sich gelöst gehabt.

Glaube noch dynamischen hätte diese Last nicht mehr sein können. 



luxifer schrieb:


> Gelten deine Angaben für Gaming-Workloads oder synthetische Volllast? Bei letzterer würde mir das einleuchten - die ist aber im Alltag irrelevant. Bei "normaler" Hochlast z.B. durch Gaming würde ich aber bei ausreichend dimensioniertem Radiator und Luftdurchsatz durch selben davon ausgehen, dass ich über die Zeit mehr Wärmeenergie fortschaffen kann, als anfällt.


Wie ich schon bereits schrieb nimmt das Wasser die Wärme auf. Je nach Lüfterdrehzahl wird die Wärme wieder an die Luft übergeben. Daher erreicht das Wasser irgendwann ihre Wassertemperatur, da alles ein Kreislauf ist und sich das ganze irgendwann bei einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur einpendeln wird.



luxifer schrieb:


> Je nachdem womit Alphacool seine AiO befüllt, ist das Kühlmittel nicht elektrisch leitfähig - leider geben die das nicht an.


Destilliertes Wasser und auch diese ganzen Fertigmischungen sind anfangs nicht elektrisch leitend, jedoch ändert sich dies sehr schnell sobald eine Wasserkühlung ihren Betrieb aufnimmt. Denn dadurch das in Radiatoren, Kühler, Anschlüsse usw. Metall  vorhanden ist und dieses in geringen Mengen durch das Wasser aufgenommen wird und auch durch andere Stoffe die im Loop freigesetzt werden wird die Kühlflüssigkeit doch wieder elektrisch leitend und dies geschieht recht schnell sobald eine Wasserkühlung in Betrieb genommen wird.

Das ganze kann daher bei einer Cutom WaKü vielleicht noch beim Befüllen gut ausgehen, aber später ist man davon auch nicht mehr befreit.

Aber jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich widerspreche manche falsche Aussagen von dir, bin aber nicht gegen die Eisbaer, denn ob Luft oder Wasser, alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Nur manche Leute den Fehler wo sie eine AIO so ansehen wie eine Custom WaKü die einiges mehr kosten wird. Kann auch kein High-End Handy was sehr teuer ist mit einer abgespeckten Version vergleichen.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Möchte jetzt nicht näher darauf eingehen, aber ich bin mal mit meinem Rechner gestürzt und konnte ihn zum Glück noch auf dem Sofa werfen damit er nicht mit mir zusammen auf die Glasplatte des Wohnzimmertisch knallt. Der Tisch hat den Aufrall nicht überlebt, die Glasplatte blieb heil, aber einer der Metallfüsse ist an der Schweissnaht gerissen. Hatte dann auch Sorgen wegen dem großem Kühler und meinem Rechner. Ist aber nichts passiert, nur die Halteklammern der zwei Lüfter von meinem EKL K2 hatten sich gelöst gehabt.
> 
> Glaube noch dynamischen hätte diese Last nicht mehr sein können.


 ooooookaaaay.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie ich schon bereits schrieb nimmt das Wasser die Wärme auf. Je nach Lüfterdrehzahl wird die Wärme wieder an die Luft übergeben. Daher erreicht das Wasser irgendwann ihre Wassertemperatur, da alles ein Kreislauf ist und sich das ganze irgendwann bei einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur einpendeln wird.


Das gleiche gilt aber auch für das übertragende Medium bei Lüftkühlern - nur dass es schneller geht. Allerdings würde mich das wirklich mal in konkreten Zahlen interessieren. Soweit ich das bisher gelesen hab, sollte eine 360er AiO eine bessere Kühlleistung als ein NH-D15 haben.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Destilliertes Wasser und auch diese ganzen Fertigmischungen sind anfangs nicht elektrisch leitend, jedoch ändert sich dies sehr schnell sobald eine Wasserkühlung ihren Betrieb aufnimmt. Denn dadurch das in Radiatoren, Kühler, Anschlüsse usw. Metall  vorhanden ist und dieses in geringen Mengen durch das Wasser aufgenommen wird und auch durch andere Stoffe die im Loop freigesetzt werden wird die Kühlflüssigkeit doch wieder elektrisch leitend und dies geschieht recht schnell sobald eine Wasserkühlung in Betrieb genommen wird.
> 
> Das ganze kann daher bei einer Cutom WaKü vielleicht noch beim Befüllen gut gehen, aber später ist man davon auch nicht mehr befreit.


Okay, das ist gut zu wissen. Allerdings gehe ich weiterhin nicht davon aus, dass das Ding irgendwann anfängt zu lecken.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

btw zum Thema Kühlleistung der von mir gewählten AiO: Test: Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 - Messungen Standardausstattung


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt aber auch für das übertragende Medium bei Lüftkühlern - nur dass es schneller geht. Allerdings würde mich das wirklich mal in konkreten Zahlen interessieren. Soweit ich das bisher gelesen hab, sollte eine 360er AiO eine bessere Kühlleistung als ein NH-D15 haben.


Laut der Testseite von dir sieht es gut aus, auch wenn es am ende vielleicht nur 5-10°C sind. Denn ob jetzt eine CPU 60°C oder nur 50°C erreicht, spielt keinerlei Rolle. Die Lebenszeit wird auch nicht durch die Wärme verkürzt sondern viel mehr von hohen Spannungen. Solange die CPU nicht bestimmte Temperaturen übersteigt wo sie anfängt herunter zu takten oder gar Not abschaltet ist alles gut. Mein Veto bezog sich nur auf deine Aussage mit dem träge reagieren des Wassers.



luxifer schrieb:


> Okay, das ist gut zu wissen. Allerdings gehe ich weiterhin nicht davon aus, dass das Ding irgendwann anfängt zu lecken.


Ich auch, sonst hätte ich mir keine modulare Wasserkühlung verbaut... 

Aber ganz davon befreit ist man nie, da immer ein Herstellungsfehler auftreten könnte oder durch Verunreinigung Dichtungen nachgeben können.
Denn auch eine AIO ist nicht Wartungsfrei. Nur das manche andere AIOs nicht gewartet werden können und so mit der Zeit Kühlleistung verlieren und meist nicht so lange halten als eine Luftkühlung. Eine Luftkühlung hält sozusagen für immer, muss nur ab und zu der Kühlkörper vom Staub befreit werden. Bei einer Wasserkühlung setzt sich mit der Zeit der Kühler und der Radiator zu und die Schläuche werden spröde. Wasser verdunstet mit der Zeit auch so das sich Luft im Loop bildet. So eine AIO kann schon nach 4-6 Jahre Kühlleistung verlieren, so das sie dann nicht mehr lange halten wird.

Gut ist bei der Eisbaer auch das Schläuche und Kühlflüssigkeit einfach ausgetauscht werden können.
Der Kühler sollte dann allerdings auch zerlegt und vorsichtig gereinigt werden. Auch wenn das befüllen ohne AGB etwas schwierig werden wird, was aber machbar ist.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2018)

Also mitlerweile gibt es schon sehr leise aio pumpen die sich auch drosseln lassen. Zu den brüllwürfeln kann ich nur sagen das das meist an der Montage liegt. Lüfter runterregeln Geist das Zauberwort. Geht dies nicht hilft ein Adapter, Ggf direkt ans Netzteil anschließen und schon ist Ruhe im Karton.
ist es dann immer noch zu laut, Bau die Kühlung mal außerhalb vom Gehäuse auf dan siehste du bzw. Hörst du wie leise es tatsächlich ist. Meist liegt es nämlich tatsächlich am Gehäuse/einbauplatz.
der airflow ist auch entscheidend.
übrigends wieder ein schönens Thema mit der aio!


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Laut der Testseite von dir sieht es gut aus, auch wenn es am ende vielleicht nur 5-10°C sind. Denn ob jetzt eine CPU 60°C oder nur 50°C erreicht, spielt keinerlei Rolle. Die Lebenszeit wird auch nicht durch die Wärme verkürzt sondern viel mehr von hohen Spannungen. Solange die CPU nicht bestimmte Temperaturen übersteigt wo sie anfängt herunter zu takten oder gar Not abschaltet ist alles gut. Mein Veto bezog sich nur auf deine Aussage mit dem träge reagieren des Wassers.


OK 
Also die 5-10°C machen bei XFR2 schon einen merklichen unterschied, da der Boost beim 2700x direkt von der Temperatur abhängt, siehe XFR2 vs. Manual Overclocking - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Review: Redefining Ryzen

Ich hätte halt gerne maximale Leistung mit minimalem Aufwand - d.h. XFR2/PB2 muss es richten und die sind hauptsächlich Temperaturabhängig... Daher kann ich eigentlich nicht genug Kühlleistung haben 


Ich auch, sonst hätte ich mir keine modulare Wasserkühlung verbaut... 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber ganz davon befreit ist man nie, da immer ein Herstellungsfehler auftreten könnte oder durch Verunreinigung Dichtungen nachgeben können.
> Denn auch eine AIO ist nicht Wartungsfrei. Nur das manche andere AIOs nicht gewartet werden können und so mit der Zeit Kühlleistung verlieren und meist nicht so lange halten als eine Luftkühlung. Eine Luftkühlung hält sozusagen für immer, muss nur ab und zu der Kühlkörper vom Staub befreit werden. Bei einer Wasserkühlung setzt sich mit der Zeit der Kühler und der Radiator zu und die Schläuche werden spröde. Wasser verdunstet mit der Zeit auch so das sich Luft im Loop bildet. So eine AIO kann schon nach 4-6 Jahre Kühlleistung verlieren, so das sie dann nicht mehr lange halten wird.
> 
> Gut ist bei der Eisbaer auch das Schläuche und Kühlflüssigkeit einfach ausgetauscht werden können.
> Der Kühler sollte dann allerdings auch zerlegt und vorsichtig gereinigt werden. Auch wenn das befüllen ohne AGB etwas schwierig werden wird, was aber machbar ist.


Ja, das ist das schöne an dieser AiO, dass sie grundsätzlich modular ist. Man kann sie beliebig erweitern. Alphacool hat alles mögliche mit diesen Schnellkupplungen im Programm - von weiteren Radiatoren intern wie extern, GPU-Kühlern, Reservoirs, Pumpen. Das macht sie somit auch wartbar - was nicht bei allen AiOs der Fall ist. Das war für mich bei der Auswahl auch ein Faktor, der mich dazu gebracht hat es einfach mal probieren zu wollen. Hatte bis dato nur Luft.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Also mitlerweile gibt es schon sehr leise aio pumpen die sich auch drosseln lassen. Zu den brüllwürfeln kann ich nur sagen das das meist an der Montage liegt. Lüfter runterregeln Geist das Zauberwort. Geht dies nicht hilft ein Adapter, Ggf direkt ans Netzteil anschließen und schon ist Ruhe im Karton.
> ist es dann immer noch zu laut, Bau die Kühlung mal außerhalb vom Gehäuse auf dan siehste du bzw. Hörst du wie leise es tatsächlich ist. Meist liegt es nämlich tatsächlich am Gehäuse/einbauplatz.
> der airflow ist auch entscheidend.
> übrigends wieder ein schönens Thema mit der aio!


genau. die pumpe vom Eisbär kann man, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen AiOs, auch mit 7V betreiben, wenn einem das genügt. Heißt umgekehrt auch, dass man sie, zusätzlich zu den Lüftern, nach Bedarf regeln kann. Idealerweise klappt das übers MB, was für sogar Anschlüsse hat. Ansonsten wird halt manuell bei Bedarf geregelt.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Ich hab an Laptops schon mit PCIe4x SSDs gearbeitet - also auch mit wesentlich langsamerem RAM und langsamerer CPU und da war für mich der unterschied zu ner SATA SSD schon deutlich spürbar. Daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass der unterschied noch deutlicher Spürbar ist, wenn der Rest der Platform nicht mehr so stark limitiert.



Du wirst keinen Unterschied zu einer normalen SATA SSD merken, ausser du schaufelst große Datenmengen von einer nvme ssd auf eine andere. Ladezeiten von Windows, Programmen und Games ändern sich nicht. 
Wurde auch schon von Jungs hier ausm forum getestet. 

ABER, ich denke du willst hier nur eine Bestätigung für deine Konfig und keine Beratung. Du willst ne AIO, dann hol dir eine. Du willst ne evo 970? Dann hol sie dir. 
Ein übertakteter i7 3960x und eine 1080ti verbrauchen nur mit Gewalt über 400 Watt. 
Und der 3960x verbrennt locker 200watt. Der Ryzen begnügt sich mit deutlich weniger. Getestet wurde mit Komplettsystem. 
Aber du willst ein 650 Watt NT? Nimm lieber ein 1000er. 
Sorry, dass es nicht für alles irgendwelche Belege gibt. Ich speichere auch nicht alles. Und wenn man jedesmal alles raus suchen würde, würde eine Kaufberatungen extrem lang werden. Ich denke du weißt wie Google funktioniert um Tests zu suchen.


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Du wirst keinen Unterschied zu einer normalen SATA SSD merken, ausser du schaufelst große Datenmengen von einer nvme ssd auf eine andere. Ladezeiten von Windows, Programmen und Games ändern sich nicht.
> Wurde auch schon von Jungs hier ausm forum getestet.


Nochmal: _Ich habe den Unterschied bereits auf schwächeren Platformen gemerkt_. Ich stimme Dir ja zu, dass es für die Meisten keinerlei unterschied machen würde, aber wenn ich sage, dass ich bereits aus eigener Erfahrung _weiß_, dass es für mich einen Unterschied macht, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum Du darauf so beharrst.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> ABER, ich denke du willst hier nur eine Bestätigung für deine Konfig und keine Beratung. Du willst ne AIO, dann hol dir eine. Du willst ne evo 970? Dann hol sie dir.


Genau - deswegen habe ich z.B. auch noch den RAM geändert, nachdem hier gut dargelegt wurde, warum das sinnvoll ist. Und das Netzteil eine Nummer kleiner genommen, als ursprünglich gedacht  Was die AiO angeht, hat ja nu auch nicht _jeder_ uneingeschränkt davon abgeraten. Und im Gegensatz zu jedem, der gesagt hat, sie bringe nichts, habe ich konkrete Benchmarkergebnisse geliefert, die das Gegenteil belegen. Kommentare zur Lautheit der Lüfter waren von Anfang an verfehlt, da ich eingangs bereits explizit geschrieben hab, dass die sofort getauscht werden. Generell hat man sich hier ziemlich auf die Asetek-Dinger eingeschossen, aber die gewählte AiO ist keine Asetek sondern eine komplette Eigenproduktion von Alphacool - die übrigens nichts anderes machen als Wasser- und extremere Kühlungen... übrigens auch für professionelle Anwendungen außerhalb von PCs. Sorry, dass ich darauf dann nix gebe!



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ein übertakteter i7 3960x und eine 1080ti verbrauchen nur mit Gewalt über 400 Watt.
> Und der 3960x verbrennt locker 200watt. Der Ryzen begnügt sich mit deutlich weniger. Getestet wurde mit Komplettsystem.
> Aber du willst ein 650 Watt NT? Nimm lieber ein 1000er.


Wenn du deine Netzteile gerne unterhalb der möglichen Maximallast auslegst, bittesehr. Allein die 1080ti, die ich rausgesucht hat, hat ein Powertarget von 280W, das sie Temperaturbedingt unter Volllast nur knapp verfehlt. Der Ryzen hat 105W TDP Stock - da er keine Glühbirne ist, heißt das im Umkehrschluss noch ein paar Watt mehr unter absoluter Volllast. Mit der potenten Kühlung ist aber vielleicht sogar eine Anhebung des Powerlimits für XFR2 machbar. So. Dazu noch Mainboard und Gekröse und wir sind leicht bei 450W unter Volllast.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sorry, dass es nicht für alles irgendwelche Belege gibt. Ich speichere auch nicht alles. Und wenn man jedesmal alles raus suchen würde, würde eine Kaufberatungen extrem lang werden. Ich denke du weißt wie Google funktioniert um Tests zu suchen.


Ja aber genau darum geht es ja. Die Zusammenstellung war bereits eingangs das Ergebnis stundenlanger Recherche und durchwühlen verschiedener Tests, Kommentare und Foren. Meine Hoffnung war, zusätzliche Infos zu bekommen, die ich trotzdem bisher nicht gefunden habe, oder die mir trotzdem entgangen sind. Fundierte Infos. Ich bin auf Sachen eingegangen und habe meine Anforderungen und Gedanken dahinter präzisiert. Bei manchen hat das zu einer sehr konstruktiven Diskussion und Verbesserung für mein Setup geführt (siehe RAM) - bei anderen eben weniger. Ich finde es aber schon schade, wenn jemand dann pampig wird(!), nur weil ich seinem Vorschlag sofort, aufgrund meiner Anforderungen, oder über die Diskussion hinweg, weil mich seine Argumentation nicht überzeugt, ablehne.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2018)

Deine Zusammenstellung finde ich soweit gut, bis auf das mainboard. Andere Modelle haben noch einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss 4pin o. Sogar 8pin für die cpu. Der Roman hat in einem Video anhand des Crosshair vii gut erklärt was es damit aufsich hat, unzwar fällt die cpu Spannung unter Last nicht so stark ab wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
ich bin auch noch zw dem c7h und dem taichi am überlegen. Fall du dich doch für ein anderes Board entscheiden solltest müsste ein anderes Netzteil her,
dieses hier(habe das auch)
Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 750W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'126,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


was hälst du von diesen Lüftern
NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Deine Zusammenstellung finde ich soweit gut, bis auf das mainboard. Andere Modelle haben noch einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss 4pin o. Sogar 8pin für die cpu. Der Roman hat in einem Video anhand des Crosshair vii gut erklärt was es damit aufsich hat, unzwar fällt die cpu Spannung unter Last nicht so stark ab wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> ich bin auch noch zw dem c7h und dem taichi am überlegen. Fall du dich doch für ein anderes Board entscheiden solltest müsste ein anderes Netzteil her,
> dieses hier(habe das auch)
> Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 750W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'126,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


guter punkt. das muss ich mir erst mal anschauen  welches meinst du mit c7h?



drstoecker schrieb:


> was hälst du von diesen Lüftern
> NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap


weiß ich nicht - hab mich ehrlich gesagt auf die a12x25 ein bischen eingeschossen, weil die aufgrund ihres 0,5mm gaps sowohl hohen statischen druck UND wesentlich geringere geräuschkulisse bringen sollen als vergleichbare lüfter... beides will man ja auf nem wakü-radiator haben


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> was hälst du von diesen Lüftern
> NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap


Wäre eher für die Optik interessant, aber die Verschwinden eh zwischen Gehäusefront und Radiator.
NF-A12x25: Leistungsvergleich zum NF-F12 und NF-S12A


----------



## luxifer (19. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> drstoecker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deine Zusammenstellung finde ich soweit gut, bis auf das mainboard. Andere Modelle haben noch einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss 4pin o. Sogar 8pin für die cpu. Der Roman hat in einem Video anhand des Crosshair vii gut erklärt was es damit aufsich hat, unzwar fällt die cpu Spannung unter Last nicht so stark ab wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> ...


Außerdem: Macht das beim 2700x überhaupt Sinn, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, wenn ich eh nur XFR2 seinen Lauf lassen will? Manuell Übertakten verschlimmbessert die Ryzens in den meisten Belangen eh nur - übrigens auch etwas, das Roman in einem Video erklärt hat  In dem Video mit dem Crosshair Vii ging es auch vordergründig um LN2 OC auf 5,5 bis 6 GHz - knapp über meinem Anwendungsfall


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Deine Zusammenstellung finde ich soweit gut, bis auf das mainboard. Andere Modelle haben noch einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss 4pin o. Sogar 8pin für die cpu. Der Roman hat in einem Video anhand des Crosshair vii gut erklärt was es damit aufsich hat, unzwar fällt die cpu Spannung unter Last nicht so stark ab wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


Was hältst Du vom ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4?


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Nochmal: _Ich habe den Unterschied bereits auf schwächeren Platformen gemerkt_. Ich stimme Dir ja zu, dass es für die Meisten keinerlei unterschied machen würde, aber wenn ich sage, dass ich bereits aus eigener Erfahrung _weiß_, dass es für mich einen Unterschied macht, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum Du darauf so beharrst.



Woran hast du das festgestellt? Du bist hier im Forum der erste der diesen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil tatsächlich fühlt. Kopieren und Entpacken geh ich voll mit. Macht man das aber ständig auf der Systemplatte? 
Programme starten vielleicht 0,5 Sekunden schneller. Wie soll man das feststellen?
Samsung SSD 950 Pro im Test: Hochste Transferraten und NVMe fur Privatanwender (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> guter punkt. das muss ich mir erst mal anschauen  welches meinst du mit c7h?
> 
> 
> weiß ich nicht - hab mich ehrlich gesagt auf die a12x25 ein bischen eingeschossen, weil die aufgrund ihres 0,5mm gaps sowohl hohen statischen druck UND wesentlich geringere geräuschkulisse bringen sollen als vergleichbare lüfter... beides will man ja auf nem wakü-radiator haben


C7h ist die Abkürzung für Crosshair 7 Hero


luxifer schrieb:


> Wäre eher für die Optik interessant, aber die Verschwinden eh zwischen Gehäusefront und Radiator.
> NF-A12x25: Leistungsvergleich zum NF-F12 und NF-S12A


Dann sollte es egal sein wenn man die eh nicht sieht


luxifer schrieb:


> Außerdem: Macht das beim 2700x überhaupt Sinn, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, wenn ich eh nur XFR2 seinen Lauf lassen will? Manuell Übertakten verschlimmbessert die Ryzens in den meisten Belangen eh nur - übrigens auch etwas, das Roman in einem Video erklärt hat  In dem Video mit dem Crosshair Vii ging es auch vordergründig um LN2 OC auf 5,5 bis 6 GHz - knapp über meinem Anwendungsfall


In einem Video zeigt er das anhand eines Messgerätes, ich weis nicht ob es den Unterschied macht aber interessant ist es aufjedenfall. Auch Übertaktet er darauf einen 2700x auf einen Kern 4.5ghz, für singlecore ein sehr guter Wert.


luxifer schrieb:


> Was hältst Du vom ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4?


also ich für mich weis das ich ein Board mit heatpipe Kühlung bekomme, da bleiben die wandler auch ohne aktiven airflow sehr sehr kühl. Das ist ein Punkt den ich quasi bei allen vergangenen rund 8 ryzen Boards kritisiert habe. Gerade auch in Verbindung mit einer Custom wakü und einem schlechten airflow im Gehäuse. Die neuen X470 Boards sind da dank ihrer größeren Kühlkörper nicht mehr allzu anfällig für aber anhand des Crosshair 6 habe ich schon gesehen wie es besser geht.


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Woran hast du das festgestellt? Du bist hier im Forum der erste der diesen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil tatsächlich fühlt.


In Situationen, in denen mehrere Prozesse gleichzeitig relativ IO-Lastige aufgaben erfüllen, bleibt das System, und auch die ad-hoc IO-Performance (z.b. für manuelle Dateioperationen), stets sehr reaktiv. bei SATA-SSDs werden dann gerne mal CPU-Takte mit IO-Wait verschwendet. Das heißt nicht nur, dass sich IO-Operationen aufstauen, sondern diese CPU-Resourcen sind dann effektiverweise auch für nichts anderes verfügbar - auch wenn sie nur warten. In vielen Fällen führt das dann zu Verzögerungen im interaktiven Betrieb. Und wenn etwas, das sonst instant passiert, plötzlich 2 Sekunden dauert, dann merke ich das und es nervt mich. Ja, da bin ich vielleicht etwas arg anspruchsvoll, aber wenn man sich einmal an weitestgehend verzögerungsfreies Arbeiten gewöhnt hat, will man davon nicht wieder weg. 



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Kopieren und Entpacken geh ich voll mit. Macht man das aber ständig auf der Systemplatte?


Siehst Du? Da haben wir die erste Annahme: Eine Unterscheidung zwischen System- und sonstiger Platte. Ich hatte in den 90ern schon wenig Lust mir überlegen zu müssen, wie ich meine Daten auf unterschiedliche Laufwerke verteile. Damals war das leider eine Notwendigkeit - heute nicht.

Wie Du an der Zusammenstellung sehen kannst, wird das System genau diese eine SSD als Massenspeicher haben und sonst nix. Das heißt, dass auf diesem Laufwerk alles stattfindet. Auch ganz am Anfang habe ich erwähnt, dass ich im Normalzustand meine meistverwendeten Programme dauerhaft laufen lasse - das heißt Prograund da oben drauf etwaige Workloads wie Gaming, das gleichzeitige Ausführen mehrerer VMs oder Coding kommt. Ich hantiere nicht selten mit größeren Dateimengen (also vielen, kleinen Dateien). Ich hab nicht nur einmal vor meinem aktuellen System gehangen (850 EVO 1TB SATA) und war genervt, wissend, dass die Dateioperation, der ich gerade zuschaue, heute wesentlich schneller durch sein könnte. 

Fakt ist: Die NVMe SSD ist gut 7 mal so schnell lesend und 5 mal so schnell schreibend (sequentiell), und bietet ca. das 5fache an maximalen ioops. Also 500% mehr Leistung für 50% mehr Geld. Der Rechner soll, wie mein jetziger, möglichst lange eine sehr gute Basis darstellen.

Anwendungen und Spiele werden immer stärker multi-threadded entwickelt und optimiert. Es gibt heute bereits Spiele, die auf 8 Kerne und mehr skalieren. Beim IO sieht das aktuell noch etwas anders aus, da multi-threaded IO Besitzer von Spinning Rust, von dem es noch zu viel als Nicht-Ausschließlich-Datengrab gibt, richtig heftig träfe, da sich dort dadurch die Leistung schnell ins Bodenlose verabschieden würde. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, dass heute in jedem 300 Euro Notebook oder PC eine SSD verbaut wird, prohezeie ich, dass in den nächsten Jahren multi-threaded IO stärkere Verbreitung finden wird und somit der Leistungsvorteil einer NVMe-SSD auch von Mainstreamapplikationen genutzt und dadurch deutlicher wird.

Davon, dass NVMe für die Applikation an SSDs AHCI in allen Belangen haushoch überlegen ist, möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht auch noch anfangen. Ich denke, das ist bekannt.

Bis dahin erfreue ich mich im Zweifelsfall einer ca. 60% höheren 4K-Random Performance gegenüber der MX500 bei Q1T1, was auch bei mir der häufigste Fall sein wird und einer 300%-400% höheren 4K-Random Performance bei Q8/T8. (siehe Samsung SSD 970 Pro und 970 Evo im Test - ComputerBase)

Ich hoffe, es wird jetzt etwas verständlicher, warum ich sage, dass ich den Unterschied sehr wohl merke. Dazu kommen die höheren Reserven. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Lust so viel Geld für ein System auszugeben und dann zu wissen, dass eine der zentralen Komponenten auf veralteter Technologie basiert und auf absehbare Zeit zu einem unnötigen Bremsklotz _wird_.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Habe vor kurzem auch auf eine Samsung 960 EVO (NVMe) von meiner Samsung 840 EVO hoch gerüstet.
Mich hat es auch interessiert wie gut der Unterschied zu merken ist.

Natürlich ist das ganze messbar, keine Frage, aber ich habe auch nachdem ich das System auf die neue NVMe SSD gezogen hatte gemerkt dass das ganze einen Ticken flüssiger lief.
Im Taskmanager kann ich auch beobachten dass auch wenn nur für kurze Zeit immer wieder Zugriffe mit solchen Hohen Geschwindigkeiten auftreten. Als ich das System neu drauf zog merkte ich auch dass das Setup auch viel schneller durch lief.

Es macht schon was aus, also ganz ohne ist es nicht.
Ich bin aber der Meinung das normale SSDs schnell genug sind und eine NVMe SSD nicht zwingend notwendig ist.
Fürs System finde ich es aber gut das meines nun auf einer NVMe SSD läuft, für andere Dateien, Spiele usw. nutze ich weiterhin normale SSDs oder gar HDDs.

Da ich keine andere NVMe SSDs verbaut habe habe ich natürlich nicht diesen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von Laufwerk zu Laufwerk.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle auch mal ein, da ich auch einen r7 2700x samt 32gb RAM und ssd 970 evo kaufen möchte, allerdings wurde bis jetzt meistens zu Samsung B-Die RAM für 426€ geraten, wobei es auch 32GB 3200mhz cl16 Riegel für 320€ bzw 3000er cl15 für 300€ gibt. Sind die B-Dies wirlich so viel schneller?

Und beim Board habe ich jetzt auf das AsRock Taichi gesetzt. Das x470Pro oder das K4 scheinen allerdings auch in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Gysi1901 (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> das heißt im umkehrschluss, dass für die 1080ti mit 280pt 650W rauch reichen


Um nicht noch mehr Feuer in die emotional etwas aufgeladene Diskussion zu bringen: Wenn Du partout nicht mit 550 Watt einverstanden bist, würde ich empfehlen, noch einen Zehner draufzulegen und gleich auf 750 Watt zu gehen. Das Straight Power 11 750 z.B. bietet eine bessere Ausstattung als die Modelle mit niedrigerem Nennwert [andere Modelle wie das Seasonic wurden ja schon empfohlen]. Es bringt Dir kaum etwas, 650 statt 550 Watt zu nehmen, der Hauptunterschied ist, dass die Schutzschaltung später greift (zumindest bei be quiet!). Zusätzlich hättest Du noch einen Puffer, um in Zukunft z.B. auf Multi-GPU-Betrieb zu gehen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Und beim Board habe ich jetzt auf das AsRock Taichi gesetzt. Das x470Pro oder das K4 scheinen allerdings auch in Ordnung zu sein.



Das Taichi ohne  WLan kommt nach recht umfangreicher Recherche auch bei mir in die engste Auswahl, sobald ich mein MB mit dem "alten" 1700 verkauft habe.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

YouTube 

Das Unboxig vom Taichi hörte sich schonmal ganz gut an und da der Besitzer auch gleich ansprach, dass er es schon länger getestet habe, wird das schon ganz ordentlich sein.

Nur beim RAM finde ich nicht, dass die 100€ Aufpreis gerechtfertigt sind, aber wenn es denn unbedingt diese G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3400, CL16-16-16-36 ab €'*'421,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sein müssen, dann wird das wohl die beste Wahl sein, oder gäbe es günstigere Alernativen?

Zb Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLT2C16G4D30AETA) ab €' '353,15 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3333, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3333C16D-32GTZ) ab €' '396,95 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3400, CL16-16-16-36 ab €' '403,76 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> C7h ist die Abkürzung für Crosshair 7 Hero
> 
> Dann sollte es egal sein wenn man die eh nicht sieht
> 
> ...


Naja, da ich nicht vor habe manuell zu übertakten (und er ja ebenfalls sagt, dass das abgesehen von Rekordjagten bei diesen CPUs eh nicht lohnt) und ich vermutlich genug Airflow haben werde (360er radi front pustet rein, 140er lüfter heck pustet raus - dazwischen nix außer board mit cpu, ram und gpu) macht mir das aus der sicht auch wenig Sorgen.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle auch mal ein, da ich auch einen r7 2700x samt 32gb RAM und ssd 970 evo kaufen möchte, allerdings wurde bis jetzt meistens zu Samsung B-Die RAM für 426€ geraten, wobei es auch 32GB 3200mhz cl16 Riegel für 320€ bzw 3000er cl15 für 300€ gibt. Sind die B-Dies wirlich so viel schneller?


Es scheint so zu sein, dass der Ryzen MC diese Dies bevorzugt und man mit denen auf höhere Geschwindigkeiten stabil kommt, im Vergleich zu anderen.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Und beim Board habe ich jetzt auf das AsRock Taichi gesetzt. Das x470Pro oder das K4 scheinen allerdings auch in Ordnung zu sein.


Hm. Zum K4 habe ich leider bisher kein Review gefunden - nur einen Forenpost bei Asrock, wo sich ein enttäuschter User über fehlende UEFI-Settings beklagt. Vielleicht doch nicht das K4 



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Um nicht noch mehr Feuer in die emotional etwas aufgeladene Diskussion zu bringen: Wenn Du partout nicht mit 550 Watt einverstanden bist, würde ich empfehlen, noch einen Zehner draufzulegen und gleich auf 750 Watt zu gehen. Das Straight Power 11 750 z.B. bietet eine bessere Ausstattung als die Modelle mit niedrigerem Nennwert [andere Modelle wie das Seasonic wurden ja schon empfohlen]. Es bringt Dir kaum etwas, 650 statt 550 Watt zu nehmen, der Hauptunterschied ist, dass die Schutzschaltung später greift (zumindest bei be quiet!). Zusätzlich hättest Du noch einen Puffer, um in Zukunft z.B. auf Multi-GPU-Betrieb zu gehen.


Ach, so schlimm ist es doch nicht 
Werde wohl auch auf das 750er gehen, wenn ich ein Board mit zusätzlichen Stromanschlüssen wähle. Dass ich noch mal wechseln muss ist mir in dieser Diskussion aufgefallen - da das GB nur 3200MHz RAM-Takt unterstützt - ich aber ein 3400er Kit verwenden möchte... Das ist wieder keinem Aufgefallen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> da das GB nur 3200MHz RAM-Takt unterstützt - ich aber ein 3400er Kit verwenden möchte... Das ist wieder keinem Aufgefallen



Ich habe auch schon AM4 boards gesehen auf denen 4600mhz RAM lief. Scheint also doch noch Zufälle zu geben.


----------



## PolluxFix (20. Juni 2018)

Wenn die AiO warme Luft reinpustet, wird die Graka ordentlich ins schwitzen kommen. Die verquirlt dann nur die warme Luft innerhalb des Gehäuses. Zumal die Lüfter ja nach unten zeigen, der 140er Gehäuselüfter aber oben sitzt. Dann vielleicht lieber ausblasend unter den Deckel und vorne Lüfter für die Frischluft?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Das Unboxig vom Taichi hörte sich schonmal ganz gut an und da der Besitzer auch gleich ansprach, dass er es schon länger getestet habe, wird das schon ganz ordentlich sein.
> 
> ...



Ich würde auf die Tactical als dual-ranked setzen, weil per se mind. so schnell als die 3400 single-ranked und der Ryzen lt. PCGH 07/2018 dual-ranked sehr liebt...


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

PolluxFix schrieb:


> Wenn die AiO warme Luft reinpustet, wird die Graka ordentlich ins schwitzen kommen. Die verquirlt dann nur die warme Luft innerhalb des Gehäuses. Zumal die Lüfter ja nach unten zeigen, der 140er Gehäuselüfter aber oben sitzt. Dann vielleicht lieber ausblasend unter den Deckel und vorne Lüfter für die Frischluft?


Das ist Unsinn, ein CPU-Luftkühler gibt auch seine Wärme dem Gehäuse ab, auch hier bekommt die Grafikkarte ein Teil davon ab.
In diesem Sinn ist der Unterschied nicht groß, wenn nicht sogar identisch.

Es gibt aber ein anderen Nachteil, denn wenn der Radiator in der Front verbaut wird kann nicht so gut kühle Luft ins Gehäuse geführt werden.
Das kann sich dann doch um ein paar Grad bemerkbar machen. Das ganze konnte ich selbst testen als ich meinen 420er Radiator vorne einbaute und die Grafikkarte zur der Zeit noch nicht auf Wasser umbauen konnte.

Folgende Temperaturen waren dann an der Grafikkarte vorhanden.
Ohne Radiator: Idle 37-39°C | Last 67-69°C.
Mit Radiator: Idle 42-45°C(Semipassiv) | Last 70-74°C

Es hatte sich das ganze um etwa 4-5°C verschlechtert, was aber weiterhin unbedenklich war da die Temperaturen selbst dann noch voll im grünen Bereich waren.
Stellte ich die Lüfter der Grafikkarte in Idle auf minimale Drehzahl konnte ich etwa 38°C halten, mit Last machte es aber nicht Gross was aus eine eigene Kurvenregelung zu nutzen.

Alternativ kann der Radiator auch oben verbaut werden, da wird halt ca. 5-7°C +/- schlechtere Temperatur der CPU entstehen, was auch in diesem Sinn unbedenklich ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich würde auf die Tactical als dual-ranked setzen, weil per se mind. so schnell als die 3400 single-ranked und der Ryzen lt. PCGH 07/2018 dual-ranked sehr liebt...



In einem anderen Thread wurden grade G.Skill SniperX Urban Camouflage DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL19-20-20-40 (F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB) ab €' '329,68 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland vorgeschlagen, welche schneller sein sollen als 3200ercl16, wahrscheinlich sind diese aber single ranked und deswegen langsamer als die Tactical?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2018)

Oje, das weiss ich nicht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass eine dual 3000 schneller als ein single 3600 ist.
Ich weiss eben nur, dass 2666 DR einen Ticken schneller als die 3200 SR und die 3000 einen Ticken schneller als 3400 SR ist.
Der Ticken ist in den Tests immer ein niedriger einstelliger Prozentbereich (1-5%). 
Wenn ich mir die im Netz vorhandenen Vergleiche so anschaue (+sofern die stimmen), dann nimmt die "Spreizung" nach "schneller"immer mehr ab.


----------



## PolluxFix (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es gibt aber ein anderen Nachteil, denn wenn der Radiator in der Front verbaut wird kann nicht so gut kühle Luft ins Gehäuse geführt werden.
> Das kann sich dann doch um ein paar Grad bemerkbar machen. Das ganze konnte ich selbst testen als ich meinen 420er Radiator vorne einbaute und die Grafikkarte zur der Zeit noch nicht auf Wasser umbauen konnte.


Ähhh.. genau das habe ich geschrieben. 

Ansonsten pustet mein CPU Kühler die warme Luft direkt in den rückwärtigen Gehäuselüfter, bzw. die Wärme steigt nach oben. Da bekommt die Graka wenig ab. Im Gegenteil, der CPU Kühler pustet aufsteigende Wärme von der Graka Backplate gleich mit raus.

Man kann ja mal darüber nachdenken, wo man die Prioritäten setzt. Eine laute AiO um eine 95 Watt CPU zu kühlen und damit das Gehäuse aufheizen, in dem auch die 200+ Watt Grafikkarte steckt die dann schön heiß (und laut) wird? Oder mit einem CPU Luftkühler und Gehäuselüftern einfach einen sinnvollen Airflow herzustellen.


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Das Unboxig vom Taichi hörte sich schonmal ganz gut an und da der Besitzer auch gleich ansprach, dass er es schon länger getestet habe, wird das schon ganz ordentlich sein.


Nach durchsicht von Geizhals ist bei mir nun auch nur noch das Taichi oder das X470-Pro übrig geblieben. Optisch gefällt mir letzteres eher weniger, aber den Aufpreis zum Taichi möchte ich nicht allein wegen der Optik zahlen. Daher suche ich momentan noch nach Argumenten, die im direkten Vergleich der beiden Boards für das Taichi sprechen  Wobei das X470-Pro ginge, wenn man diese Anschlussblende abmachen könnte.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Nur beim RAM finde ich nicht, dass die 100€ Aufpreis gerechtfertigt sind, aber wenn es denn unbedingt diese G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3400, CL16-16-16-36 ab €'*'421,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sein müssen, dann wird das wohl die beste Wahl sein, oder gäbe es günstigere Alernativen?
> 
> Zb Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLT2C16G4D30AETA) ab €'*'353,15 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> oder
> ...


Soweit ich bisher überall gelesen habe, will man für stabil hohe Frequenzen möglichst Samsung B-Dies haben. Da ich das will und keine Lust habe, ewig rumzumachen um was anderes stabil zu bekommen, bin ich gerne bereit, den Aufpreis zu zahlen. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. 

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Reddit-Thread weiter - mir hat er jedenfalls gut geholfen: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Oje, das weiss ich nicht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass eine dual 3000 schneller als ein single 3600 ist.
> Ich weiss eben nur, dass 2666 DR einen Ticken schneller als die 3200 SR und die 3000 einen Ticken schneller als 3400 SR ist.
> Der Ticken ist in den Tests immer ein niedriger einstelliger Prozentbereich (1-5%).
> Wenn ich mir die im Netz vorhandenen Vergleiche so anschaue (+sofern die stimmen), dann nimmt die "Spreizung" nach "schneller"immer mehr ab.



Ok dann werden es wahrscheinlich die Tactical, welche immerhin 90€ billiger als deine 3200er cl14 sind. Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu deinem RAM?

Laut Reddit Thread ist dieser G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14D-32GTZ) ab €'*'393,06 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland auch ein Samsung und dazu noch schneller als die Tactical....Ich suche mal weiter.

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14D-32GVK) ab €'*'384,04 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 384€

G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) ab €'*'399,50 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 399

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3200C15D-32GVK) ab €'*'377,89 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 377€

G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZA) ab €'*'398,92 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 398€

Um unter 400€ zu bleiben und trotzdem Samsung B-Dies zu haben.
Danke an compisucher und Luxifer.
Auflistung von mir anhand des Reddit Threads https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn, ein CPU-Luftkühler gibt auch seine Wärme dem Gehäuse ab, auch hier bekommt die Grafikkarte ein Teil davon ab.
> In diesem Sinn ist der Unterschied nicht groß, wenn nicht sogar identisch.
> 
> Es gibt aber ein anderen Nachteil, denn wenn der Radiator in der Front verbaut wird kann nicht so gut kühle Luft ins Gehäuse geführt werden.
> ...





PolluxFix schrieb:


> Ähhh.. genau das habe ich geschrieben.
> 
> Ansonsten pustet mein CPU Kühler die warme Luft direkt in den rückwärtigen Gehäuselüfter, bzw. die Wärme steigt nach oben. Da bekommt die Graka wenig ab. Im Gegenteil, der CPU Kühler pustet aufsteigende Wärme von der Graka Backplate gleich mit raus.
> 
> Man kann ja mal darüber nachdenken, wo man die Prioritäten setzt. Eine laute AiO um eine 95 Watt CPU zu kühlen und damit das Gehäuse aufheizen, in dem auch die 200+ Watt Grafikkarte steckt die dann schön heiß (und laut) wird? Oder mit einem CPU Luftkühler und Gehäuselüftern einfach einen sinnvollen Airflow herzustellen.



Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Bei XFR2 wirkt sich die CPU-Temperatur linear und indirekt proportional auf den Boost-Takt aus - daher möchte ich die CPU-Temperatur optimieren. Das heißt: Frischluft durch den Radi - die alternative wäre aufgeheizte Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Und wenn der _Radi vorne unten_ montiert wird, und hinten oben ein Lüfter rausbläst, arbeite ich auch nicht gegen den Kamineffekt. Oben, unten und an den Seiten ist dicht, sodass ein schöner Airflow entsteht.

Klar wird die Graka dabei wärmer als andersrum und klar ist auch, dass sich das wiederum auf deren Boost-Takt auswirkt - aber die 2-3% weniger Spitzenleistung einer übertakteten 1080ti werde ich wohl überleben


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ok dann werden es wahrscheinlich die Tactical, welche immerhin 90€ billiger als deine 3200er cl14 sind. Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu deinem RAM?
> 
> Laut Reddit Thread ist dieser G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14D-32GTZ) ab €'*'393,06 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland auch ein Samsung und dazu noch schneller als die Tactical....Ich suche mal weiter.
> 
> ...


Denk dran, Du willst auch möglichst hohen RAM-Takt, weil der Takt der IF, über die die Prozessorinterne kommunikation läuft, direkt am RAM-Takt hängt


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2018)

@Lichtbringer:
Ich hatte meine Trident Z damals auch wg. den Samsung Dies herausgesucht, damit ich was Flottes im Arbeits-PC habe.
Ursprünglich hatte ich 16GB und hatte mal testweise RipJaws 3000 aus einem anderen Build drinnen = 0,00 % Unterschied, was ja beim Rendern messbar ist.
Und die Ballistix Sport 2666 vom Kumpel waren dann schneller, nicht viel, aber immerhin = 150 € verkackt...
Insofern nix mit Beweis, sondern nur selbst angetestet, auf jeden Fall werden meine nächsten Riegel (wann auch immer) dual-ranked, weil i. d. R. billiger + schneller.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Denk dran, Du willst auch möglichst hohen RAM-Takt, weil der Takt der IF, über die die Prozessorinterne kommunikation läuft, direkt am RAM-Takt hängt



Mehr Ramtakt = 440€+
Manche von den Ram Riegeln laufen mit oc bei 3400+mhz laut Thread.
Und ob es jetzt 3200 cl15 oder 3400 cl16 sind...Das müssten so um die 2% Unterschied sein.
Laut Rechnung wären 3200 cl14 am schnellsten.

3200:14=228
3000:14=214
3200:15=213
3200:16=200
3400:16=212,5


----------



## PolluxFix (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Bei XFR2 wirkt sich die CPU-Temperatur linear und indirekt proportional auf den Boost-Takt aus - daher möchte ich die CPU-Temperatur optimieren. Das heißt: Frischluft durch den Radi - die alternative wäre aufgeheizte Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Und wenn der _Radi vorne unten_ montiert wird, und hinten oben ein Lüfter rausbläst, arbeite ich auch nicht gegen den Kamineffekt. Oben, unten und an den Seiten ist dicht, sodass ein schöner Airflow entsteht.
> 
> Klar wird die Graka dabei wärmer als andersrum und klar ist auch, dass sich das wiederum auf deren Boost-Takt auswirkt - aber die 2-3% weniger Spitzenleistung einer übertakteten 1080ti werde ich wohl überleben



Ein DR4 Pro kühlt eine 220 Watt TDP CPU (AMD FX-9590) auf 65° C.  Dazu kommt noch der Temperatur-Offset den AMD anlegt bei den großen Ryzen, damit XFR2 auch zieht. Ein 2700X hat nicht mal die Hälfte dieser Verlustleistung. Ganz ehrlich, da wird kaum noch ein Unterschied zu einer AiO zu messen sein. 

Davon abgesehen wird die CPU so gut wie nie unter Volllast laufe, weil man idR in ein GPU Limit läuft. Eine GPU, die dank warmer Luft hörbar laut wird wenn sie auf 100% läuft. Ich verstehe halt einfach nicht, warum der Fokus so auf die CPU Kühlung gelegt wird, wenn die GPU Kühlung so viel wichtiger und sinnvoller ist...


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

PolluxFix schrieb:


> Ähhh.. genau das habe ich geschrieben.
> 
> Ansonsten pustet mein CPU Kühler die warme Luft direkt in den rückwärtigen Gehäuselüfter, bzw. die Wärme steigt nach oben. Da bekommt die Graka wenig ab. Im Gegenteil, der CPU Kühler pustet aufsteigende Wärme von der Graka Backplate gleich mit raus.
> 
> Man kann ja mal darüber nachdenken, wo man die Prioritäten setzt. Eine laute AiO um eine 95 Watt CPU zu kühlen und damit das Gehäuse aufheizen, in dem auch die 200+ Watt Grafikkarte steckt die dann schön heiß (und laut) wird? Oder mit einem CPU Luftkühler und Gehäuselüftern einfach einen sinnvollen Airflow herzustellen.


Wie ich bereits schrieb macht es nicht viel aus, alles vollkommen unbedenklich!
Es gibt aber Leute die scheissen sich wegen paar Grad mehr in die Hose.

Macht nicht immer solch ein Wind für nichts und wieder nichts und übertreibt nicht immer so Masslos.
Wo soll bitte die Priorität liegen wenn alles im Grünen Bereich liegt?! Solange die CPU nicht so heiss wird das sie herunter takten muss, die Grafikkarte nicht über 80°C kommt ist alles in bester Butter! Selbst andere Komponente wie Spannungswandler, Chipsatz oder Laufwerke können einiges an Temperatur vertragen, da geht nichts dem Bach herunter wenn 5-10°C mehr herrschen!

Es spielt keinerlei Rolle ob die Grafikkarte 65°C oder 75°C erreicht, es macht kein Unterschied wenn die CPU statt 60°C oder 75°C erreicht.
Es ist egal wie der Radiator verbaut wird, denn weder die Grafikkarte, noch die CPU wird hierbei überhitzen!!

Deiner Beiträge zufolge plapperst du nur irgendein Unsinn was du irgendwo aufgetrieben hast nach oder dir selbst ausmalst.
Mit irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Kenntnisse haben sie jedoch nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer:
> Ich hatte meine Trident Z damals auch wg. den Samsung Dies herausgesucht, damit ich was Flottes im Arbeits-PC habe.
> Ursprünglich hatte ich 16GB und hatte mal testweise RipJaws 3000 aus einem anderen Build drinnen = 0,00 % Unterschied, was ja beim Rendern messbar ist.
> Und die Ballistix Sport 2666 vom Kumpel waren dann schneller, nicht viel, aber immerhin = 150 € verkackt...
> Insofern nix mit Beweis, sondern nur selbst angetestet, auf jeden Fall werden meine nächsten Riegel (wann auch immer) dual-ranked, weil i. d. R. billiger + schneller.



Alle Riegel aus #79 sind Dual Ranked laut Liste, also wären die 3200er cl15 laut Rechnung so schnell wie 3400 cl16, ob sich das übertragen lässt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

PolluxFix schrieb:


> Ein DR4 Pro kühlt eine 220 Watt TDP CPU (AMD FX-9590) auf 65° C.  Dazu kommt noch der Temperatur-Offset den AMD anlegt bei den großen Ryzen, damit XFR2 auch zieht. Ein 2700X hat nicht mal die Hälfte dieser Verlustleistung. Ganz ehrlich, da wird kaum noch ein Unterschied zu einer AiO zu messen sein.
> 
> Davon abgesehen wird die CPU so gut wie nie unter Volllast laufe, weil man idR in ein GPU Limit läuft. Eine GPU, die dank warmer Luft hörbar laut wird wenn sie auf 100% läuft. Ich verstehe halt einfach nicht, warum der Fokus so auf die CPU Kühlung gelegt wird, wenn die GPU Kühlung so viel wichtiger und sinnvoller ist...


Geht das schon wieder los. Nochmal: Test: Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 - Messungen Standardausstattung - Oder willst Du mir weiß machen, dass der DR4 um so viel besser ist als ein NH-D15?
Der Mittlere Graph ist übrigens der Relevante: mit 7V ist die Pumpe unhörbar im Gehäuse und bei 50% sind die gewählten Lüfter ebenfalls sogut wie unhörbar und bieten immer noch bessere Leistung als die Serienlüfter bei 50% + Airflow fürs Gehäuse... Der Unterschied zu "volle Pulle" sind 3K... und die Temps immer noch besser als beim NH-D15 auf "volle Pulle".

Kurz: Diese AiO hat im absoluten Silent-Betrieb eine bessere Kühlleistung als ein NH-D15 auf 100% Lüfter. Und wärenddessen erzeugt sie noch einen Ausreichend starken Airflow im Gehäuse damit sich kein Hitzestau bildet.

Da hab ich schon fakten geliefert und es heißt immer noch "wird nicht"... offensichtlich schon.

Außerdem habe ich auch bereits gesagt, dass ich noch andere Dinge außer Gaming mache - woher willst Du wissen, ob ich die CPU nie komplett auslaste? Für reines Gaming ist die GPU-Kühlung wichtiger, ja, aber ich habe schon oft genug gesagt, dass es mir nicht nur um Gaming, sondern auch andere intensive Workloads geht.

Mann, Mann, Mann!


----------



## PolluxFix (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits schrieb macht es nicht viel aus, alles vollkommen unbedenklich!
> Es gibt aber Leute die scheissen sich wegen paar Grad mehr in die Hose.
> 
> Macht nicht immer solch ein Wind für nichts und wieder nichts und übertreibt nicht immer so Masslos.
> Wo soll bitte die Priorität liegen wenn alles im Grünen Bereich liegt?! Solange die CPU nicht so heiss wird das sie herunter takten muss, die Grafikkarte nicht über 80°C kommt ist alles in bester Butter! Selbst andere Komponente wie Spannungswandler, Chipsatz oder Laufwerke können einiges an Temperatur vertragen, da geht nichts dem Bach herunter wenn 5-10°C mehr herrschen!



Bitte nicht gleich beledigen, niemand macht sich in die Hose. Fakt ist aber, dass die Graka so heißer wird. Und damit laut. Lauter als jedes andere Bauteil im Gehäuse. Einen guten CPU-Lüfter hört man in der Regel eh kaum. Wenn meine 1080 hochdreht wird es trotzdem laut. Daher die Frage nach den Prioritäten.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

Du wirst den Ryzen niemals wirklich zum schwitzen bringen können, also über Temperaturen musst du dir mit deiner genannten AiO eh keine Gedanken machen. Ob jetzt ein Dark Rock Pro 4, Noctua oder deine AiO verbaut wird ist also relativ Wumpe, muss ja jedem selber gefallen. Und um den XFR2 Boost musst du dir auch keine Gedanken machen, der Ryzen wird mit der dicken Kühlleistung immer noch frieren, selbst bei AVX Vollauslastung.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Nur mal so als Info... die Eisbaer hat einen neuen CPU-Kühler inkl. Pumpe und kleinen AGB.

Bitte daher nicht den Fehler machen die neue Ausführung mit dem alten Modell zu vergleichen, was die letzten Jahren immer verkauft wurde.
Das ganze ähnelt jetzt eher dem CPU-Kühler der Silent Loop, kann daher schon gut sein das die Pumpe leiser geworden ist und im Vergleich zur Silent Loop darf diese mit 7V betrieben werden.
Natürlich ist bei einer AIO der Nachteil das die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt werden kann und so eine feste Verbindung zum CPU-Kühler hat, diese AIO soll aber in der Tat sehr leise sein. Zumindest was ich bisher dazu in Erfahrung nehmen konnte.

Ich selbst besitze eine Custom Wasserkühlung, habe letztens zum Rechner meines Sohnes auch an diese AIO gedacht, da sie sie eine sehr gute alternative zu einer Custom Wasserkühlung ist.
Es ist auch seine Entscheidung wenn er lieber eine AIO bevorzugt.



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Bitte nicht gleich beledigen, niemand macht sich in die Hose. Fakt ist aber, dass die Graka so heißer wird. Und damit laut. Lauter als jedes andere Bauteil im Gehäuse. Einen guten CPU-Lüfter hört man in der Regel eh kaum. Wenn meine 1080 hochdreht wird es trotzdem laut. Daher die Frage nach den Prioritäten.


Nicht böse sein, du hast keinerlei Erfahrung und gibst ständig nur Unsinn weiter, wenn du das Glauben magst ist es deine Sache.
Die Grafikkarte wird nicht überhitzen, denn ein Radiator wird dir keine Hitze ins Gehäuse bringen sondern nur etwas warme Luft die immer noch unter der Temperatur was die Grafikkarte erzeugt liegen wird. Lass die Lüfter vielleicht 5% schneller laufen, am ende wird es je nach Grafikkarte ehe nicht viel ausmachen. Im einzelnen kann hierzu ehe keine Prognose geschlossen werden, da jedes System hier anders ausfallen wird.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es ist auch seine Entscheidung wenn er lieber eine AIO bevorzugt.



So sieht es aus, ich verstehe auch manchmal die Diskussionen nicht, manche Leute scheinen vergessen zu haben, das es sein Rechner wird und nicht Ihrer.


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Du wirst den Ryzen niemals wirklich zum schwitzen bringen können, also über Temperaturen musst du dir mit deiner genannten AiO eh keine Gedanken machen. Ob jetzt ein Dark Rock Pro 4, Noctua oder deine AiO verbaut wird ist also relativ Wumpe, muss ja jedem selber gefallen. Und um den XFR2 Boost musst du dir auch keine Gedanken machen, der Ryzen wird mit der dicken Kühlleistung immer noch frieren, selbst bei AVX Vollauslastung.


Na das werden wir sehen - wenn's soweit ist, werde ich berichten


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon AM4 boards gesehen auf denen 4600mhz RAM lief. Scheint also doch noch Zufälle zu geben.


Da würde mich mal ne Quelle zu interessieren!



compisucher schrieb:


> Oje, das weiss ich nicht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass eine dual 3000 schneller als ein single 3600 ist.
> Ich weiss eben nur, dass 2666 DR einen Ticken schneller als die 3200 SR und die 3000 einen Ticken schneller als 3400 SR ist.
> Der Ticken ist in den Tests immer ein niedriger einstelliger Prozentbereich (1-5%).
> Wenn ich mir die im Netz vorhandenen Vergleiche so anschaue (+sofern die stimmen), dann nimmt die "Spreizung" nach "schneller"immer mehr ab.



hab aktuell ein 16gb tridentZ 3200cl15 (Samsung b-dies)da, läuft auf cl16 problemlos. Cl14 läuft auch aber nicht out of the Box mit Prime. Bis 3600mhz ging noch ein Windows Boot, denke da müsste man nochmal etwas Hand anlegen, cl18 waren eingestellt. 
Habe den ram in aida64 getestet, der war genauso schnell wie mein Corsair 2666mhzcl16@3200mhzcl16 Dual Ranked beim ramtest. Ich denke es kommt auf das Szenario/Software an, generell kann man nicht sagen ob singlerank oder dualrank schneller ist. 
Was aber auf der Hand liegt ist das sr im Takt viel höher zu Ocen geht als dr.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Na das werden wir sehen - wenn's soweit ist, werde ich berichten



Das interessiert mich jetzt auch. 
Ich zb. habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlungen aber die Tests, welche ich bisher gelesen habe, bescheinigen der Eisbaer eine sehr gute und leise Kühlleistung.

Allerdings, leise ist mein nh u 14s auch bei 100%. Die Grafikkarte ist da wesentlich lauter und mehr als ca.65 Grad sehe ich bei meinem 4790k nicht in Workloads.

Aber wenn die Eisbaer wirklich so gut ist, wird diese vielleicht auch irgenwann mal eine Anschaffung. In Sachen Einbau und Wartung finde ich die Luftkühler doch einfacher.

YouTube 4600mhz ram mit 2700x
YouTube
YouTube 4266mhz ram mit r7 2700x


----------



## PolluxFix (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deiner Beiträge zufolge plapperst du nur irgendein Unsinn was du irgendwo aufgetrieben hast nach oder dir selbst ausmalst.
> Mit irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Kenntnisse haben sie jedoch nichts gemeinsam.



Erstaunliche Erkenntnis mit mangelhafter Grammatik. Beleidige ruhig weiter irgendwen, ich bin hier raus.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

PolluxFix schrieb:


> Erstaunliche Erkenntnis mit mangelhafter Grammatik. Beleidige ruhig weiter irgendwen, ich bin hier raus.


Entschuldige, es ist keine Beleidigung, sondern eine Tatsache... du hast keine Ahnung in diesem Gebiet sonst würdest du solch ein Unsinn nicht schreiben!
Und eine Tatsache als Unsinn zu bezeichnen ist keine Beleidigung, sondern eine Umstand worauf hingewiesen wird. 

Hier noch die Temperatur aus meinem Gehäuse nachdem ich 1 Std. gespielt hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ein Sensor im Gehäuse verbaut und dieses berichtet was von 32,8°C.
Bei mir bläst nicht nur der 420er Radiator vorne rein, nein auch der obere 240er bläst genauso rein.
Denn bei mir wird alles mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt. Ein Lüfter hinten reicht vollkommen aus um die warme Luft raus zu befördern.

Mit Luftgekühlter CPU und GPU hatte ich in etwa die selbe Gehäusetemperatur.
Und meine Grammatik kannst du dir gerne einrahmen lassen... kannst behalten, schenke ich dir...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier noch die Temperatur aus meinem Gehäuse nachdem ich 1 Std. gespielt hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit das auf deinen Fotos im Album zu erkennen ist, hast du noch 6 externe Lüfter, welche das Wasser zusätzlich kühlen, was bedeutet, dass mehr als eine normale Eisbaer verbaut ist. Ich denke nicht, dass man eine teure custom wakü mit einer günstigen aio vergleichen kann. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ter-7705-picture964577-20170808-002548-a.html


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Mein Beitrag war auf die Gehäusetemperatur bezogen, denn bei mir wird warme Luft durch einen 420er + 240er ins Gehäuse geblasen.
Es hatte nichts mit der Kühlleistung oder der Lautstärke was zu tun, denn dies kann mit einer AIO nicht verglichen werden.

Mein Beitrag war kein Vergleich zur AIO, es bezog sich nur auf die Gehäusetemperatur wo angeblich die Grafikkarte durch den Frontradiator überhitzen soll.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag war auf die Gehäusetemperatur bezogen, denn bei mir wird warme Luft durch einen 420er + 240er ins Gehäuse geblasen.
> Es hatte nichts mit der Kühlleistung oder der Lautstärke was zu tun, denn dies kann mit einer AIO nicht verglichen werden.



Also laufen beide Radiatoren auf Push? Je nach Gehäuse und Aufbau, soll das auch häufig zu besseren Ergebnissen führen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag war auf die Gehäusetemperatur bezogen, denn bei mir wird warme Luft durch einen 420er + 240er ins Gehäuse geblasen.
> Es hatte nichts mit der Kühlleistung oder der Lautstärke was zu tun, denn dies kann mit einer AIO nicht verglichen werden.



Achso...

Nochmal zum Ram... Es gibt nur sehr wenige extra für Ryzen zertifizierte Rams. Ich bin mal gespannt ob die 3466mhz überhaupt laufen. Da ich mir da nicht sicher bin, gebe ich lieber etwas weniger Geld aus aber vielleicht kann das ja jemand wiederlegen.

Board: Es wird das Taichi, da beim Pro die Spawa Kühler nicht ganz so gut kühlen.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Achso...
> 
> Nochmal zum Ram... 3466 cl16 scheinen bei manchen spielen in 1080p wirlich bis zu 20 fps mehr zu liefern als 3200 cl16. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings in 1440p+ spiele und andere workloads habe, macht das dann immer noch so einen großen Unterschied? Jedoch...War leider nicht angegeben ob der Ram single oder Dual ranked war oder ob samsung ram verbaut war.
> 
> Board: Es wird das Taichi, da beim Pro die Spawa Kühler nicht ganz so gut kühlen.



In 1440P ist das ganze zu vernachlässigen, meiner Meinung nach. Da lohnt sich der Aufpreis für maximal 5 FPS in den min. und max. FPS nicht.
Viel wichtiger wären da die Frametimes und beide RAM Modelle sollten da gleichwertige Leistung auf den Bildschirm zaubern.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also laufen beide Radiatoren auf Push? Je nach Gehäuse und Aufbau, soll das auch häufig zu besseren Ergebnissen führen.


Mein Loop läuft von der Pumpe direkt in den Frontradiator 420 und von dort weiter in den 240er Radiator der sich oben befindet. Luft wird von aussen durch den Radiator nach innen rein befördert.
Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 24°C als Beispiel würde ich von dessen Temperatur profitieren, denn unter Umgebungstemperatur könnte ich nicht runter kühlen. Wenn jetzt meine Kühlflüssigkeit angenommen dadurch 25-26°C hat und im Gehäuse 30°C herrschen würde ich oben die Kühlflüssigkeit wieder auf 30°C aufwärmen und nicht herunter kühlen. Daher macht es mehr Sinn wenn beide Radiatoren von der Raumtemperatur profitieren.

Habe damals auch auf Temperaturen des Chipsatz, der Spannungswandler und der Laufwerke geachtet und alle liegen  immer noch Grünen Bereich.
Bei mir leitet hinten nur ein 140er Lüfter die warme Luft raus, was anscheint vollkommen ausreicht. Mein Gehäuse besteht hinten auch komplett aus Lochblech und durch den Überdruck der vorderen und oberen Lüfter kann von sich aus die warme Luft hinten überall entweichen. Das könnte natürlich je nach Gehäuse wieder anders ausfallen. In meinem Fall hat es noch den Vorteil das sich dadurch sehr wenig Staub absetzen kann, da statt von aussen die Luft immer von innen nach aussen zwangsweise entweichen muss.

Das mal nur so nebenbei, hat aber jetzt auch nichts mit der AIO zu tun.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Loop läuft von der Pumpe direkt in den Frontradiator 420 und von dort weiter in den 240er Radiator der sich oben befindet. Luft wird von aussen durch den Radiator nach innen rein befördert.
> Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 24°C als Beispiel würde ich von dessen Temperatur profitieren, denn unter Umgebungstemperatur könnte ich nicht runter kühlen. Wenn jetzt meine Kühlflüssigkeit angenommen dadurch 25-26°C hat und im Gehäuse 30°C herrschen würde ich oben die Kühlflüssigkeit wieder auf 30°C aufwärmen und nicht herunter kühlen. Daher macht es mehr Sinn wenn beide Radiatoren von der Raumtemperatur profitieren.
> 
> Habe damals auch auf Temperaturen des Chipsatz, der Spannungswandler und der Laufwerke geachtet und alle liegen immer noch im Grünen Bereich.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> In 1440P ist das ganze zu vernachlässigen, meiner Meinung nach. Da lohnt sich der Aufpreis für maximal 5 FPS in den min. und max. FPS nicht.
> Viel wichtiger wären da die Frametimes und beide RAM Modelle sollten da gleichwertige Leistung auf den Bildschirm zaubern.



Also kann ich einfach irgendeinen Ram aus #79 für unter 400€ kaufen und auf das Taichi setzen?
Wenn ich so etwas teures kaufe, sollte der Ram auch mit der beschriebenen Geschwidigkeit laufen aber 400+€ sind mir zuviel.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Also kann ich einfach irgendeinen Ram aus #79 für unter 400€ kaufen und auf das Taichi setzen?
> Wenn ich so etwas teures kaufe, sollte der Ram auch mit der beschriebenen Geschwidigkeit laufen aber 400+€ sind mir zuviel.



Genau, du kannst einen der aufgelisteten Module wählen. Der RAM der für dich persönlich das beste P/L Verhältnis bietet, ist der Richtige.
 Wenn etwas in Zukunft limitieren sollte, ist es auf jeden Fall nicht der RAM Schuld. Die Geschwindigkeiten von denen wir sprechen liegen alle auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, die 5% Mehrleistung machen es in Zukunft dann leider auch nicht mehr besser, was viel wichtiger ist, das man im voraus schon genug Speichermenge verbaut, denn diese führt häufiger zum limitierenden Faktor.


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Board: Es wird das Taichi, da beim Pro die Spawa Kühler nicht ganz so gut kühlen.


DAS ist ein gutes Argument fürs Taichi. Wenn's noch mehr gibt, dann gerne her damit - je mehr desto besser  Müsste für's Taichi nämlich auch beim NT noch drauflegen :/


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> DAS ist ein gutes Argument fürs Taichi. Wenn's noch mehr gibt, dann gerne her damit - je mehr desto besser  Müsste für's Taichi nämlich auch beim NT noch drauflegen :/



Wie wäre es mit einem Dark Power Pro? Ist das im Budget mit drin?


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Dark Power Pro? Ist das im Budget mit drin?


Also die offensichtlichen Unterschiede die ich erkennen kann sind, dass das Seasonic im Vergleich zum DPP semi-passiv ist und 12 statt "nur" 5 Jahren Garantie bietet. Was kann das DPP denn um diese Punkte _und_ seinen höheren Preis auszugleichen?

edit: ich sehs grad... platin... bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich das lohnt


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Also die offensichtlichen Unterschiede die ich erkennen kann sind, dass das Seasonic im Vergleich zum DPP semi-passiv ist und 12 statt "nur" 5 Jahren Garantie bietet. Was kann das DPP denn um diese Punkte _und_ seinen höheren Preis auszugleichen?



Ich bin kein Experte in Thema NTs, aber das DPP ist unter Laster einen Ticken leiser, ob der Aufpreis dafür gerechtfertigt ist, muss du selber wissen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte in Thema NTs, aber das DPP ist unter Laster einen Ticken leiser, ob der Aufpreis dafür gerechtfertigt ist, muss du selber wissen.



Einen Ticken leiser und zur Not auch mal als Schweißbrenner zu gebrauchen, falls man das wirklich Riskieren will. Also Spannungsspitzen über 550 Watt fängt das locker ab.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2018)

Das Focus Gold hat 7 Jahre und die Titanium haben 12 Jahre Garantie:
CONSUMER

Man braucht aber schon seeehr feine Ohren, um den Unterschied zw, DPP und Seasonic Gold oder gar Titanium zu hören, eigentlich nur dann, wenn GPU und CPU+Lüfter+Gehäuselüfter aus sind 
Rein technisch soll BQ! lt. Foristen von hier einen Ticken vornedran sein, kenne mich aber im Detail nicht aus.
Fakt ist, dass das Seasonic ganz weit vorne in den Kaufempfehlungen von PCGH Print  ist und erstaunlich nahe an BQ!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> DAS ist ein gutes Argument fürs Taichi. Wenn's noch mehr gibt, dann gerne her damit - je mehr desto besser  Müsste für's Taichi nämlich auch beim NT noch drauflegen :/



Das taichi unterstützt acuh 3466, während das pro nur 3200er unterstützt. Und für die Experten unterstützt das taichi sogar quadsli, das pro nur 2waysli


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Das DPP hat einige nette Faktoren die nicht unbedingt gebraucht werden.

Zum Beispiel 4x Gehäuselüfter mit betreiben zu können, die dann auch je nach Last des Netzteils geregelt werden.
Ein OCK Umschalter wo von zwei Schienen zu Übertaktungszwecke auf nur eine Schiene umgeschaltet werden kann.
Muss man aber auch nicht haben. Habe ich bei mir nur einmal zu Testzwecke umgeschaltet gehabt und seither nicht mehr genutzt.

Mein DPP ist so leise das ich ihn noch nie raus hören konnte.
Aber ich denke das der Seasonic in Sache Preis das bessere Netzteil ist.
Denn meines war schon mit 550 Watt teuer, mit 650 Watt oder mehr finde ich den DPP viel zu teuer.


----------



## luxifer (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das taichi unterstützt acuh 3466, während das pro nur 3200er unterstützt. Und für die Experten unterstützt das taichi sogar quadsli, das pro nur 2waysli





IICARUS schrieb:


> Das DPP hat einige nette Faktoren die nicht unbedingt gebraucht werden.
> 
> Zum Beispiel 4x Gehäuselüfter mit betreiben zu können, die dann auch je nach Last des Netzteils geregelt werden.
> Ein OCK Umschalter wo von zwei Schienen zu Übertaktungszwecke auf nur eine Schiene umgeschaltet werden kann.
> ...



Ich seh schon. Werde am Taichi und dem 750 Seasonic nicht vorbeikommen


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Board: Es wird das Taichi, da beim Pro die Spawa Kühler nicht ganz so gut kühlen.


Sehe da einen anderen Vorteil bei Asrock, denn die Spannungswandler dürften hier ausreichend gekühlt werden.
Zumindest sehe ich laut den Bilder bezogen auf die passiv Kühler der Spannungswandler keinerlei Nachteile, da alle mit dem Kühler bestückt sind.
Was noch sichtbar sind, sind die Spulen, die nicht mit gekühlt werden müssen.

Das Pro hat aber nur 1x 8Pin CPU Spannungsversorgung(2x12v).
Das Asrock hat hingegen 1x 8Pin + 1x 4Pin. Normalerweise wäre dies zu vernachlässigen, aber mit OC und wenn einiges an Watt abverlangt wird könnte es dazu kommen das der Anschluss bei nur 8-Pin erhitzen könnte, daher würde ich 1x8 + 1x4 Pin vorziehen.

Ich sehe es aber nicht als zwingend an das Taichi nehmen zu müssen, da es im allgemeinem mehr mit der Optik und der Qualitativen verbaute Teile zu tun hat.
Ein ASRock X470 Master oder ein ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4 würde genauso gut ihren Zweck erfüllen und kommt vom Preis her günstiger.

Das Taichi ist aber auch ein schönes gute Board, so das hierzu schon dazu verleitet wird.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2018)

Bin auch der Meinung das eine heatpipe Kühlung Vorteile bringt sowie die zusätzliche Stromversorgung. 
Als Netzteil finde ich es auch gut das man langsam von dem bequiet Hype wegkommt, ich glaube so gut wie die mal waren sind die schon lange nicht mehr.
zum Thema Garantie bei seasonic das ist auch so eine Sache weswegen ich letztens noch einiges an shitstorm ernten musste. Ich sehe es weiterhin als ein Zeichen von Qualität und bleib dabei. Wenn natürlich irgendwann das Teil die Grätsche macht liegt es natürlich an seasonic dies anzuerkennen, aber das ist ja bei jedem garantieantrag so.
das ist übrigends schon das 2te seasonic was ich besitze, vorher hatte ich das Prime 850w Platin Modell. Hatte mir das 750er gekauft für ein ITx Gehäuse da es das kürzeste mit genug Leistung war .
übrigends leiser als passiv geht nicht!


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Mit der heatpipe Kühlung hast du natürlich Recht, hatte ich jetzt nicht ganz mit bedacht.


----------



## Gysi1901 (20. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Als Netzteil finde ich es auch gut das man langsam von dem bequiet Hype wegkommt, ich glaube so gut wie die mal waren sind die schon lange nicht mehr.


be quiet! ist besser denn je, dennoch hast Du insofern Recht, als die Konkurrenz aufgeschlossen hat und man heute zwischen verschiedenen Modellen würfeln kann, ohne dadurch nennenswerte Nachteile zu haben.


----------



## luxifer (21. Juni 2018)

so... hardware ist bestellt ... hat doch kurz ein bischen wehgetan, ob der gesamtsumme - so viel hab ich für mein auto nicht bezahlt  hoffentlich kommt alles bis samstag an


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juni 2018)

Halte uns aufjedenfall auf dem laufenden!
übrigends haste sehr schöne Sachen bestellt.
hier kannste mal vorbeischauen wenn du fragen oder Anregungen hast mit deinem ryzen

[Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen


----------



## luxifer (22. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Halte uns aufjedenfall auf dem laufenden!
> übrigends haste sehr schöne Sachen bestellt.
> hier kannste mal vorbeischauen wenn du fragen oder Anregungen hast mit deinem ryzen
> 
> [Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen


Danke  

Heute ist auch schon alles eingetrudelt... bis auf den RAM und die SSD - die werden wohl erst am Dienstag oder Mittwoch ankommen  Naja... zumindest die Graka kann ich sofort nutzen... ist so ziemlich genau so lang wie meine alte - nur etwas dicker und mit 2 strom-pins weniger ^^


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2018)

Komisch, beim ram steht verfügbar und bei der ssd lagernd. Hoffe die schicken das rasch nach.


----------



## Flautze (23. Juni 2018)

Verfügbar heißt bei MF, dass es im Außenlaget ist -> dauert meist n Stück länger


----------



## luxifer (23. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Komisch, beim ram steht verfügbar und bei der ssd lagernd. Hoffe die schicken das rasch nach.


als ich bestellt habe, war's bei mf nicht verfügbar, daher kommen die beiden komponenten von computeruniverse... wo sie als versandbereit drin standen... nun stellte sich aber heraus, dass der ram in einem anderen lager war und die die bestellung erst zusammenführen bevor sie sie rausschicken


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

Deshalb bevorzuge ich die letzten Jahre immer Alternate, denn wenn dort alles Lieferbar ist versenden sie normal noch am selben Tag.
Der Support ist dort auch gut.


----------



## luxifer (24. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deshalb bevorzuge ich die letzten Jahre immer Alternate, denn wenn dort alles Lieferbar ist versenden sie normal noch am selben Tag.
> Der Support ist dort auch gut.


also das meiste hab ich bei mf gekauft... donnerstag zwischen 4 und 5 (per express) bestellt - freitag geliefert bekommen... schneller geht's nicht...


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deshalb bevorzuge ich die letzten Jahre immer Alternate, denn wenn dort alles Lieferbar ist versenden sie normal noch am selben Tag.
> Der Support ist dort auch gut.


Die Verfügbarkeit variiert aber auch dort, bei vielen Teilen ist es immer ein Glückspiel alles aufeinmal direkt zu bekommen. Generell würde ich immer empfehlen sich auf Wartezeit einzustellen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Ja aber dann steht es mit dabei. 
Was als Lieferbar gekennzeichnet ist habe ich bisher immer direkt geliefert bekommen.

Auf MF kommt es aber vor das Lieferbar dabei steht und nach der Bestellung es dann plötzlich nicht mehr so ist.
Zudem habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Support in einem Garantiefall mit MF gemacht und bevorzuge daher jetzt immer Aternate, da ich hier schon mit dem Support zu tun hatte und auch mit einem Garantiefall und alles schnell und gut gelöst wurde.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2018)

Ja Mindfactory stellt sich da schonmal etwas schwierig an, kenne das.


----------



## luxifer (26. Juni 2018)

Also RAM und SSD wurden soeben verschickt -_- habe heute Vormittag allerdings das restliche System soweit vorbereitet. Dabei habe ich spaßenshalber mal ein Video gemacht zum Thema Geräuschkulisse - sowohl isoliert von der AiO Pumpe als auch zusammen mit den 3 120er Noctua und dem 140er Alpenföhn - allesamt ungeregelt auf 12V wohlgemerkt. Ich war vom Ergebnis ehrlich gesagt etwas überrascht und werde in der Konsequenz sowohl Pumpe als auch alle 4 Lüfter permanent ungeregelt mit 12V laufen lassen.  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yJeXOB8kcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Juni 2018)

2:35:30-2:36:50 3466mhz laufen auf dem taichi leider nicht. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück.
YouTube
Da hilft auch das 32 gb ddr4 3866 cl18 kit nicht, wie man sieht. Vielleicht sinds ja keine b-dies.


----------



## luxifer (26. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 2:35:30-2:36:50 3466mhz laufen auf dem taichi leider nicht. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück.
> YouTube
> Da hilft auch das 32 gb ddr4 3866 cl18 kit nicht, wie man sieht. Vielleicht sinds ja keine b-dies.


doch, sind wohl b-dies... habe aber auch "nur" 3400er... das könnte entsprechend noch drin sein - aber da gibt es ja auch eine gewisse serienstreuung... werd ich dann sehen... morgen kommen die dinger endlich


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

Schönes Video! Mach mal vorne die Front drauf und schau ob es vorne noch so leise bleibt. Im gesamten läuft es aber schon sehr ruhig. Bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir die ek a240r + 240er Radio kaufe oder die eiswolf Vega 240 + Eisberg 240, tendiere zum ersteren. Das Board wird definitiv das X470 taichi wenn du positives Feedback gibt’s wovon ich ausgehe.


----------



## luxifer (26. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schönes Video! Mach mal vorne die Front drauf und schau ob es vorne noch so leise bleibt. Im gesamten läuft es aber schon sehr ruhig. Bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir die ek a240r + 240er Radio kaufe oder die eiswolf Vega 240 + Eisberg 240, tendiere zum ersteren. Das Board wird definitiv das X470 taichi wenn du positives Feedback gibt’s wovon ich ausgehe.


wenn morgen ram und ssd da sind, wird das ding fertiggestellt... dann wollte ich eh noch mal ein video zum tatsächlichen endaufbau machen - sprich mit geschlossenem gehäuse. ich versuche dran zu denken, auch die tür mal aufzumachen  die wird bei mir nämlich eigentlich permanent geschlossen bleiben.

edit: "schon sehr ruhig" ist fast untertrieben... in einem schalltoten raum wäre sicher noch einiges zu hören, aber selbst in einer ruhigen umgebung ist offen praktisch nichts mehr zu hören aus einem meter entfernung... da war das lüftergeräusch meines homeservers, 2 meter weiter unterm tisch, wesentlich deutlicher... und das ding ist an und für sich auch sehr leise


----------



## luxifer (27. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> wenn morgen ram und ssd da sind, wird das ding fertiggestellt...


oder morgen... auf dhl ist echt verlass


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Juni 2018)

Leider passiert das nicht nur bei DHL. Aber ich halte mich daran, erst auf einen Erfahrungsbericht von dir zu Warten, bevor ich das Setup kaufe. 

Beim RAM Würfel ich immer noch einen b-die zwischen 370 und 400€ aus. Hoffe der läuft dann auch mit 3200mhz...


----------



## luxifer (27. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Leider passiert das nicht nur bei DHL. Aber ich halte mich daran, erst auf einen Erfahrungsbericht von dir zu Warten, bevor ich das Setup kaufe.
> 
> Beim RAM Würfel ich immer noch einen b-die zwischen 370 und 400€ aus. Hoffe der läuft dann auch mit 3200mhz...


naja, noch besteht meine hoffnung, dass der ram auch mit 3400mhz läuft  aber wir werden sehen... 3200 sollten auf jeden fall drin sein


----------



## luxifer (28. Juni 2018)

Also... Kiste läuft und für den ersten Anlauf bin ich auch soweit zufrieden. RAM läuft bei 3200MHz mit CL14 und optimiterten Subtimings ("safe")... ich finde, für dual rank module ist das annehmbar 

edit: vielleicht geht auch noch mehr - hatte aber keinen nerv ewig rumzuprobieren... vielleicht braucht's nur etwas mehr SOC voltage, keine ahnung... die 3200/14 laufen jedenfalls mit stock soc voltage

Mit den Temperaturen bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden... kann aber sein, dass ich beim Auftragen der WLP verkackt hab... die kryonaut ist zäh wie kaugummi und die applikation mit dem weichen, mitgelieferten spachtel mit der cpu im bereits eingebauten mainboard ist nicht ideal. wenn man aber so schaut, sind die temps aber auch nicht übermäßig hoch

hier die ersten ergebnisse

realbench nach ca. ~25 minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



prime95 128/128 inplace + kombustor memory torture 6GB nach ca. ~25 minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hwmon zieht die 10°C bereits ab - cpu-temp sollte also die-temperatur sein

im desktop-betrieb hab ich 40-50°C... aber der boostet halt auch bei jeder gelegenheit auch unter teillast - meistens liegt er dabei um die 4,1-4,2 GHz auf allen cores


eine sache ist mir aufgefallen: die (externen) usb 3.1 ports scheinen, zumindest in verbindung mit meinem sharkoon quickdock, nicht brauchbar... wenn ich das da anschließe, kann ich nicht auf platten darin zugreifen und beim reboot läuft die kiste 3 mal an, bevor sie die ram und oc-einstellungen zurücksetzt... an den 3.0-ports ist das nicht der fall... keine ahnung wieso... soweit ich weiß, gehen die an den as-media chip - der soc-controller geht glaub ich nach intern... sobald das connect D für das define r6 verfügbar ist, kann ich sagen, ob sichs am internen anschluss genau so verhällt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Juni 2018)

Ist unter ,,Temperatures"
Package (Node 0) die CPU Temperatur?

Bei Hwinfo64 auf meinem alten Sytem ist das ganze viel übersichtlicher....


----------



## Torben456 (28. Juni 2018)

Bei zäher Paste, würde ich nichts verstreichen, einfach einen Reisförmigen Klecks in die Mitte, durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilt es sich oft besser als per Hand. Habe dadurch immer bessere Ergebnisse erzielt, als wenn ich selber spachtel.^^

Also die Temps gehen auch vollkommen i.O. für Prime95, wenn sie niedriger sein sollen, würde ich versuchen die Spannung geringfügig zu verringern. 

Wie sehen die Temps denn in Spielen aus, oder beim Rendern? 

Mein i5 8600K wird trotz Mugen 5 auch um die 80 Grad warm, beim zocken erreicht er aber nur um die 55-60 Grad.


----------



## luxifer (28. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ist unter ,,Temperatures"
> Package (Node 0) die CPU Temperatur?
> 
> Bei Hwinfo64 auf meinem alten Sytem ist das ganze viel übersichtlicher....


jub... die sensor-liste bei hwinfo64 ist hier aber noch länger und unübersichtlicher 



Torben456 schrieb:


> Bei zäher Paste, würde ich nichts verstreichen, einfach einen Reisförmigen Klecks in die Mitte, durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilt es sich oft besser als per Hand. Habe dadurch immer bessere Ergebnisse erzielt, als wenn ich selber spachtel.^^
> 
> Also die Temps gehen auch vollkommen i.O. für Prime95, wenn sie niedriger sein sollen, würde ich versuchen die Spannung geringfügig zu verringern.
> 
> ...


hm... also auf die schnelle getestet bin ich in spielen meistens unter 60°C, bei ca. 30% cpu-auslastung und um die 4,1GHz... im cinebench geht's ruck zuck über 70°C... werde demnächst trotzdem irgendwann die wlp noch mal neu auftragen


----------



## luxifer (28. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> hm... also auf die schnelle getestet bin ich in spielen meistens unter 60°C


je nach spiel aber auch leicht über 70


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Juni 2018)

Läuft der RAM stabil? 
Dann könnte ich mal probieren meine b-dies auf den gleichen Takt mit der gleichen latenz zu fixieren (G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) ab €'*'398,38 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  aus Post #79)
Allerdings wären das ja dann 3200er cl15 Sticks und keine 3466er. Beim Board bin ich mir mittlerweile unsicher. Das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI gefällt mir aufgrund der besseren und merhzähligen USB Anschlüsse und der besseren spannungswandlerkühler nach einigem Test lesen doch besser. Zusätzlich liefen auf diesem Board wohl auch schon mehrere 3466mhz+RAM Kits. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur Glück gewesen. Bestelle die Tage mal, wenn niemand Einwände gegen das Gigabyte Board hat, oder doch noch den Entscheidenden Faktor für das ASRock Board kennt.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Würde dir auch eher hwinfo ans Herz legen, dort sieht man wenigstens auch die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne. Auch fällt mir die etwas hohe Ramtemperatur auf, könnte vllt am airflow liegen.
wie hoch läuft die Pumpe/Lüfter?
85grad für die gtx sind auch schon ordentlich!


----------



## luxifer (29. Juni 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Läuft der RAM stabil?


leider nur mit CL16 bisher... dafür aber mit voltages auf auto und LLC auf niedrigster stufe... CL14 wäre mit mehr spannung und angepassten subtimings bestimmt auch drin... aber auf die rumprobiererei hab ich ehrlichgesagt gar keine lust mehr  aber wie gesagt: man muss bedenken, dass das auch dual rank module sind



drstoecker schrieb:


> Würde dir auch eher hwinfo ans Herz legen, dort sieht man wenigstens auch die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne. Auch fällt mir die etwas hohe Ramtemperatur auf, könnte vllt am airflow liegen.
> wie hoch läuft die Pumpe/Lüfter?
> 85grad für die gtx sind auch schon ordentlich!


in hwinfo sehe ich auch nur tctl und tdie und nicht die individuellen kerntemperaturen...

die hohe ram-temp schiebe ich auch auf den airflow - immerhin befördere ich die abwärme der cpu durchs gehäuse  lüfter und pumpe laufen alle ungeregelt bei 12V!

die gtx muss auf 85°C gehen beim stresstest... das ist das normale, werkseitige temp-limit...


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Ah ok, die beiden cpu werte ist einmal mit 10grad Offset und einmal ohne. Kann sein das das Board noch zu neu ist für hwinfo, Normalerweise kannste dort die kerntemp anzeigen lassen. Wie ist die Lautstärke jetzt im lifebetrieb?


----------



## luxifer (29. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ah ok, die beiden cpu werte ist einmal mit 10grad Offset und einmal ohne. Kann sein das das Board noch zu neu ist für hwinfo, Normalerweise kannste dort die kerntemp anzeigen lassen. Wie ist die Lautstärke jetzt im lifebetrieb?


joa, keine ahnung ^^ 

was die lautstärke angeht bin ich eigentlich zufrieden... es ist ein gleichmäßiges, leises rauschen, wenn die GPU Lüfter nichts zu tun haben. Leider tritt dadurch das Lagergeräuscht vom Netzteillüfter deutlich hervor - unter Teillast geht der ständig an und aus  Wenn ich die GPU-Lüfter auf 100% stelle, wird das wiederum übertönt aber die Geräuschkulisse ist immer noch annehmbar... meine 290X 8GB vorher war dagegen wie ein Düsentriebwerk 

Taktmäßig (RAM) hab ich momentan keine Lust ewig rumzuprobieren und Stabilitätstests zu fahren, deswegen werde ich es jetzt wohl bei 3200MHz/CL16 belassen... CPU läuft auf -0,1V Offset und SOC läuft auf Standard-Spannung mit der am wenigsten aggressiven LLC und PBO ist aktiviert. Ist Memtest und Prime-Blend stabil bei am Schluss 3,9-4,0GHz auf allen Kernen.

Habe übrigens mal die Hand hinter den Radi gehalten: Die Luft die ins Gehäuse geblasen wird ist nicht deutlich erwärmt - der Radi selbst ist auch nicht sonderlich warm, obwohl ich das bei durchgehend 70°C+ Kerntemperatur schon ein wenig erwarten würde. Aber wie gesagt: Ich werde wohl die WLP noch mal neu machen - vielleicht hab ich das mit diesem Fugenkitt vergeigt 

Ich frage mich außerdem, ob es wohl was bringen würde, die Pumpe langsamer laufen zu lassen - damit das warme wasser mehr Zeit im Radi zum abkühlen hat. Allerdings hat es dann auch mehr Zeit sich im Kühler aufzuheizen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? ^^


----------



## amdahl (29. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> was die lautstärke angeht bin ich eigentlich zufrieden... es ist ein gleichmäßiges, leises rauschen, wenn die GPU Lüfter nichts zu tun haben. Leider tritt dadurch das Lagergeräuscht vom Netzteillüfter deutlich hervor - unter Teillast geht der ständig an und aus


Der Thread ist mir zu lang um das genauer zu untersuchen, aber beim Überfliegen bin ich darauf gestoßen dass du ein Seasonic Focus Plus Netzteil hast?
Das sollte hinten einen Schalter haben mit dem man den semi-passiven Betrieb des Lüfters abstellen kann. Dann bleibt er an.


----------



## luxifer (29. Juni 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Der Thread ist mir zu lang um das genauer zu untersuchen, aber beim Überfliegen bin ich darauf gestoßen dass du ein Seasonic Focus Plus Netzteil hast?
> Das sollte hinten einen Schalter haben mit dem man den semi-passiven Betrieb des Lüfters abstellen kann. Dann bleibt er an.


Seasonic Prime Ultra... hat den Schalter auch. Aber dann hab ich das Lagergeräusch ja die ganze Zeit über - was hab ich da dann gekonnt?


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> Seasonic Prime Ultra... hat den Schalter auch. Aber dann hab ich das Lagergeräusch ja die ganze Zeit über - was hab ich da dann gekonnt?



Daher hatte ich auch das DPP oder E11 empfohlen, das hat diese Lagergeräusche nicht^^


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Daher hatte ich auch das DPP oder E11 empfohlen, das hat diese Lagergeräusche nicht^^


Das Prime hat diese Geräusche auch nicht, hab das ja auch. Entweder ist bei dir das Netzteil defekt oder das Problem liegt woanders.
bau das Netzteil mal aus und leg es neben das Gehäuse, Kabel sind ja lang genug und teste das mal richtig.


----------



## luxifer (29. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Daher hatte ich auch das DPP oder E11 empfohlen, das hat diese Lagergeräusche nicht^^


naja, ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das bei dem netzteil ein "feature" ist  


drstoecker schrieb:


> Das Prime hat diese Geräusche auch nicht, hab das ja auch. Entweder ist bei dir das Netzteil defekt oder das Problem liegt woanders.
> bau das Netzteil mal aus und leg es neben das Gehäuse, Kabel sind ja lang genug und teste das mal richtig.


ich glaube aber, das wird mich selten stören... wenn es hier mal so leise ist, dass es sich aufdrängen könnte, hab ich in der regel eh kopfhörer auf... und ansonsten gibt's hier ganz andere lärmquellen 

von daher siegt hier auch die faulheit... dann ja, die kabel sind lang genug, aber trotzdem müsste ich sie nochmal neu legen.

aktuell hab ich das geräusch nun auch nicht mehr - hab grad die wlp neu aufgetragen... vielleicht steht das gehäuse jetzt etwas anders als vorher... der boden hier ist nicht perfekt eben... bin schon froh, dass das ding nicht kippelt


----------



## luxifer (29. Juni 2018)

also... wlp ist neu aufgetragen - sah aber eigentlich nicht schlecht aus.

prime torture geht trotzdem auf 85°C Tdie  aber in bf1 oder mea bin ich zwischen 60°C und 70°C bei ca. 4,1GHz... da limitiert eher das temp-limit der graka... ich frage mich, ob es etwas brächte, die vertikal einzubauen.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Kannst ja mal mit der Taschenlampe leuchten ob der psu Lüfter sich dreht und den Krach erzeugt, normal sollte der aus sein.


----------



## luxifer (29. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit der Taschenlampe leuchten ob der psu Lüfter sich dreht und den Krach erzeugt, normal sollte der aus sein.


jaja, das war der... war ja unter teillast - gerade an dem punkt, wo er ständig an und aus gegangen ist - wenn ich hinten den hybrid-modus deaktiviert hatte und der lüfter dauerhaft lief, war auch das geräusch dauerhaft da. habs eben nochmal getestet und diesmal ist das geräusch wesentlich leichter. ich gehe davon aus, dass es leichte verwindung gibt... wie gesagt, der boden hier ist nicht ganz eben  - immerhin kippelt es an der stelle, wo es steht nicht


----------



## Flautze (30. Juni 2018)

luxifer schrieb:


> joa, keine ahnung ^^
> 
> Ich frage mich außerdem, ob es wohl was bringen würde, die Pumpe langsamer laufen zu lassen - damit das warme wasser mehr Zeit im Radi zum abkühlen hat. Allerdings hat es dann auch mehr Zeit sich im Kühler aufzuheizen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? ^^



Also wärmetechnisch ist der Temperaturübergang bei turbulenter Strömung besser, d.h. mehr Volumen.
Zur Veranschaulichung: du rührst ja auch dein Heißgetränkt mit dem Löffel um, damit es schneller abkühlt.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich am 10. wieder zuhause bin werde ich das nochmal testen mit dem Netzteil, hatte das zwar schonmal außerhalb getestet und dabei war mir nichts auffälliges an der lüftersteuerung/Lüfter aufgefallen.


----------



## luxifer (1. Juli 2018)

Flautze schrieb:


> Also wärmetechnisch ist der Temperaturübergang bei turbulenter Strömung besser, d.h. mehr Volumen.
> Zur Veranschaulichung: du rührst ja auch dein Heißgetränkt mit dem Löffel um, damit es schneller abkühlt.


Danke  Dann bleibt die Pumpe auf 12V


----------



## drstoecker (1. Juli 2018)

Flautze schrieb:


> Also wärmetechnisch ist der Temperaturübergang bei turbulenter Strömung besser, d.h. mehr Volumen.
> Zur Veranschaulichung: du rührst ja auch dein Heißgetränkt mit dem Löffel um, damit es schneller abkühlt.


also ich kann live berichten das ich meine damalige aquastream xt Ultra mit 3000u/min hab laufen lassen. Möglich wären knapp 5000u/min gewesen aber dadurch hat sich die Temperatur nicht wirklich verbessert. Hatte ein Tempfühler für das Wasser dran damit konnte man das schön vergleichen. Also am besten immer selbst testen da es auch auf die Rahmenbedingungen ankommt.
Was den Unterschied macht ist die Lüfterdrehzahl, testen mal Max und verminderte unter Last.


----------



## luxifer (1. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> also ich kann live berichten das ich meine damalige aquastream xt Ultra mit 3000u/min hab laufen lassen. Möglich wären knapp 5000u/min gewesen aber dadurch hat sich die Temperatur nicht wirklich verbessert. Hatte ein Tempfühler für das Wasser dran damit konnte man das schön vergleichen. Also am besten immer selbst testen da es auch auf die Rahmenbedingungen ankommt.
> Was den Unterschied macht ist die Lüfterdrehzahl, testen mal Max und verminderte unter Last.


naja, wenn sich die temps durch eine verringerung der pumpendrehzahl in keiner weise verbessern können, brauch ich es auch nicht zu versuchen - die pumpe ist auch so unhörbar

habe mal noch das riser-kit fürs define bestellt, nachdem in einer der letzten pcgh dem vertikalen einbau der graka bessere graka temps bescheinigt wurden... davon verspreche ich mir noch ein bischen mehr boost - der läuft nämlich meist ins temperaturlimit


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juli 2018)

Mit der Pumpe das würde ich definitiv versuchen, mit der riser Card glaube ich nicht das du dadurch höher boosten kannst bzw. deine Karte. Aber du wirst es uns berichten.


----------



## luxifer (3. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mit der Pumpe das würde ich definitiv versuchen, mit der riser Card glaube ich nicht das du dadurch höher boosten kannst bzw. deine Karte. Aber du wirst es uns berichten.


Also die Riser-Karte hat interessanterweise zu einer deutlichen Verschlechterung der gehaltenen Boost-Frequenz geführt. Außerdem war das Stabilitätsergebnis im 3DMark Stresstest niedriger. Das Ergebnis der PCGH mit den besseren Temperaturen konnte ich nicht nachstellen. Damit geht das Ding zurück.

Niedrigere Pumpengeschwindigkeit habe ich noch nicht versucht, aber ich finde die Erklärung von Flautze sehr plausibel. Daher werde ich mir den Aufwand für diesen Test schenken.

Damit sollte nun alles erledigt sein. Bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden


----------



## Flautze (4. Juli 2018)

Ich bin zwar kein Experte in Strömungstechnik, aber ich schätze, dass - solange die Strömung turbulent bleibt - keine großen Unterschiede zu erwarten sind. Irgendwo limitiert dann da denke ich die Kapazität der Lüfter.
Ab wann die Strömung turbulent ist - und ab wann dann halt nicht mehr, kann man denke ich schwer sagen. 
In dem Fall unten würde ich mal schätzen, dass auch bei 3000u/min schon turbulente Strömung vorherrscht. Zumindest würde das meine Teorie stützen.


drstoecker schrieb:


> also ich kann live berichten das ich meine  damalige aquastream xt Ultra mit 3000u/min hab laufen lassen. Möglich  wären knapp 5000u/min gewesen aber dadurch hat sich die Temperatur nicht  wirklich verbessert. Hatte ein Tempfühler für das Wasser dran damit  konnte man das schön vergleichen. Also am besten immer selbst testen da  es auch auf die Rahmenbedingungen ankommt.
> Was den Unterschied macht ist die Lüfterdrehzahl, testen mal Max und verminderte unter Last.



Am Ende hängt es denke ich von mehreren Faktoren ab, d.h. Lüfterdrehzahl, Pumpendrehzahl, Umgebungstemperatur, ... was denn die optimalen Einstellungen sind. Man kann sicher den Sweetspot rausfinden, aber solange die Pumpe bei 12V nicht stört, würde ich denke ich so lassen. Wichtig ist letztendlich, was am Ende bei rauskommt (Temp, Lautstärke).

 EDIT: Wer sich genauer einlesen will, z.B. hier Turbulente Stromung - SHKwissen - HaustechnikDialog


> Durch Reibung zwischen den Randschichten einer Flüssigkeit und den Wänden eines Rohres und die Reibung innerhalb der Flüssigkeit klein ist gegen die beschleunigenden Kräfte entstehen* turbulente Strömungen*.  *Dabei bilden sich Wirbel aus, welche zur völligen Durchmischung der  Flüssigkeit führen. Die Art der Strömung wird durch Reynolds-Zahl  bestimmt. Bei turbulenter Strömung ist der Wärmeübergang besser als bei laminarer Strömung, da eine  turbulente Mischbewegung den Energieaustausch begünstigt.*


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

Ok wenn du mit der Pumpe so zufrieden bist dann lass es so.
mit der riser Card das habe ich ja schon so vermutet, ich denke mal dafür muss man noch mehr Optimierungen (airflow etc.) vornehmen. In erster line dient es ja der Optik.


----------



## luxifer (5. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ok wenn du mit der Pumpe so zufrieden bist dann lass es so.
> mit der riser Card das habe ich ja schon so vermutet, ich denke mal dafür muss man noch mehr Optimierungen (airflow etc.) vornehmen. In erster line dient es ja der Optik.


naja, noch mehr airflow optimierung geht kaum... aber ich hatte auch das gefühl, dass die karte ein bischen die stabilität der graka beeinflusst... beispielsweise hat die obere led, die das logo farblich passend zur lüfterdrehzahl einfärbt, beim booten in unterschiedlichen farben geflackert - das hat sie im "normalen" einbau auch nicht gemacht... davon abgesehen ist die karte nicht ganz passgenau - sie sitzt etwas zu weit vorne, sodass die graka nur mit etwas überredung reingegangen ist... auch das fand ich ziemlich schwach... aber naja, versuch macht kluch


----------

